# [d20 Modern] Session One: Funky Martian Monks (CowBoy BeBop)



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Please keep all comments to the OOC thread.

For a Listing of the Characters, see the rogue gallery thread.

For my players, please do not post in this thread until I indicate that it is okay for you to post.  And when you post, please *edit out your signature*...some signatures can be extremely distracting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

*Session One: Funky Martian Monks*

_I think its time to blow this scene....
Get everybody and their stuff together...
Ok...three...two...one...Let's jam_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

It's now the 21st Century.

Decades after the first construction of the hyperspace gates in 2021 across the solar system, transportation and colonization of the other planets have bloomed into a thriving intra solar population.  The Gate Incident where the first hyperspace gate between Earth and its Moon exploded caused a chunk of the moon to scatter into a plethora of meteors that pelt the Earth everyday, making it nearly uninhabitable and fueled the speediness of the colonization.

After the settlement of other planets, everyone realized the immense difficulty of policing such a huge population boom with no real government.  The police had barely any authority…authority which now belonged to the vast crime syndicates that have created their own brand of government on every planet.  To combat this crime boom, the police have instituted the old bounty system of the old United States western frontier.  Bounty hunters could now capture criminals for large amounts of money as long as the criminals are brought in alive.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Funky Martian Monks Theme

Life’s not even remotely fun.

Or exciting.

Or even delicious at this point.

Especially when you're all dead broke.

Basically the conclusions of all the crew gathered about in the main room at the stern of the BeBop.  Ugly yellow couches that aren’t remotely comfortable surround the place and allow a few of the inhabitants room to sit about, put up their feet and wait yet again for another culinary delight from their fearless captain.  The smell of the peppers cooking with a healthy or not so healthy helping of soy sauce spread all over the ship.  

Special Bell Peppers and Beef (minus the beef) for the third week in a row.

Once an old interplanetary trawler built to catch fish on Ganymede and transport them in refrigeration throughout the solar system, the Bebop had been purchased by a former ISSP agent named Jet Black.  When he sold it to Thalessa Cyan after the death of his old partner and the disappearance of his other partner, the ship still had not been completely explored.  The Bebop had been retrofitted with new high-powered communications systems and larger engines, perfect for Thalessa’s plan of a bounty hunting extravaganza.  Except for a slight problem…no weapons systems but plenty of cargo holds and refrigeration units.

The Bebop came with three smaller ships.  The Hammerhead, Jet’s old personal MONO boat, the old racing ship Swordfish II which she has lent Chase Williams, and the Red Tail which belonged to Faye Valentine, the other partner who had disappeared and which Thalessa has claimed for her own uses.

Of course, the ship wasn’t the only thing that was confused and varied.  The BeBop crew had its own combination of strangeness and “what the hell am I doing here” abound aplenty…although there was definitely plenty of “what the hell are _you_ doing here" to go with it.

_OOC: THALESSA, VINCENT, BOBCAT, CHASE, GILGAMESH are okay to post.  Just hang out, get to know each other and figure out how you guys work together for now.  Don't forget to post some description of your PC and a good intro to your PC._


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 15, 2003)

The young man lay sleeping, his dark hair tousled, his Tshirt rumpled. His lanky frame lay across the small couch. His black leather jacket lay across his body, and his army boots rest under the couch. The man's bare feet hang over the edge of the couch, twitching as he slumbers.

The smell of cooking begins to waft through his dreams.

Gilgamesh stretches his limbs like a lazy cat, slowly waking to the familiar scent of peppers. Opening his eyes a crack, he takes in the main room as he lays sprawled on the couch. "Nope" he murmurs "I'm not dreaming. I'm like, still here, surrounded by my fellow inmates."

Sighing, he sits up. Yawning he counts heads. _Girl, pilot, mouthpiece, and me._ "Crazy" he grunts "the gang's all here."

Gil rubs his eyes."Like, what is cooking, hepcats?" he says to no one in particular. "Do not tell me the grub's gonna be the same today?"

"Hey _jefe_!" he shouts in a bored voice to Thalessa. "I dig the fact you picked me up an all. I mean, like TJ's my home, but it's nowheresville, for small fry. But I ate better back in the barrio. Doesn't this ship have any _carne_ on it? Any more peppers and I'm gonna start sweatin' soy sauce."

Gil lays back down on the couch, throwing one arm over his face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

_Chase eyes the rest of the crew with a wide smile, lingering on any females present, old habits die hard, perhaps he should let the crew in on the secret that he still has some funding, nah... they would just want to waste it anyways.  Besides, he could blow the money at the next stop, no need to bring up trivial bits of info anyways._

"Man, special peppers again, just cut out my tongue, so I can avoid the taste, I mean," _he shivers,_ "can't we for once get some real food, like uhh, a cheesburger or something?  I could kill for some lobster right now too," _he shrugs._

"Hey Gil, I am right there with yah, time for some meat, man can't live by bell peppers alone!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

"What a bunch of _prissy_ little boys!"

Thalessa Cyan came swaggering down the corridor, large steaming wok held in both hands.  Her vivid blue hair was tied back in a tail that bounced against the back of her worn black flight suit as she stalked over to the low table centered between the couches.  A scowl formed beneath her raven brows, colored with a stray smudge of grease on her cheek.

"Why don't you go crying home to mommy?" Thalessa suggested as she thunked the wok down on the table rather forcefully, amid the waiting bowls and implements.  "I'm sure _she'll_ take care of all your delicate needs," she went on, crossing her arms beneath her breasts and giving Gil and Chase another scowl for good measure.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"What a bunch of prissy little boys!"
> 
> Thalessa Cyan came swaggering down the corridor, large steaming wok held in both hands.  Her vivid blue hair was tied back in a tail that bounced against the back of her worn black flight suit as she stalked over to the low table centered between the couches.  A scowl formed beneath her raven brows, colored with a stray smudge of grease on her cheek.
> 
> "Why don't you go crying home to mommy?" Thalessa suggested as she thunked the wok down on the table rather forcefully, amid the waiting bowls and implements.  "I'm sure she'll take care of all your delicate needs," she went on, crossing her arms beneath her breasts and giving Gil and Chase another scowl for good measure. *




_Chase winks, and laughs,_ "Yeah but mommy never looked so good in  flight suit, so I guess there is a perk, in here somewhere," _he reluctantly grabs a bowl of some food,_ "I guess I can suffer through another meal of _beef_ and peppers, mmm just how I like it, heavy on the soy... blech.."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 15, 2003)

Vincent just shakes his head and grabs a bowl. He looks like he just got out of the shower; he's wearing some old slacks and a T- shirt.

"You guys shouldn't complain so much- too much meat's bad for you anyway." He taps his chopsticks on the table and starts to dig in.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 15, 2003)

"Hey, hey like no need for that, Thalessa. Just wishful thinking.I don't want to be on your bad side. " Gil takes up a large gob of peppers in his chopsticks and jams it into his mouth.

"Its good daddio, see." A large goofy grin breaks out across his face


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

_Chase eats some food and sets it down, already losing some weight due to the cooking, he pats his stomach,_ "Mmm... mm... yuck, I mean that was great, filled me up in three bites, yummy, yummy, good."

_Chase takes a seat, and relaxes, trying to keep his food down, with a cocky grin._


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

The Bebop's captain glared at Chase for a good moment, then grabbed a bowl of rice and peppers for herself and sat down, snapping morsels of food angrily with her chopsticks.  "If you want I think I still have some field rations tucked around here somewhere, Williams.  Maybe you'd rather eat _that_?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *The Bebop's captain glared at Chase for a good moment, then grabbed a bowl of rice and peppers for herself and sat down, snapping morsels of food angrily with her chopsticks.  "If you want I think I still have some field rations tucked around here somewhere, Williams.  Maybe you'd rather eat that?" *




"No way Captain, the food is great, mmm mmm good just like mommy used to make," _he winks coyly,_ "besides, who knows how long those rations have been lying around, and please captain, we went over this before, just call me Chase."

_He relaxes, and flashes his smile,_ "You know your cute when you get all _pissy_..."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

Sea green eyes boiled as Thalessa half rose from her seat, fingers curling into a fist around the chopsticks.  "I do not - !" she began, then reined herself in and sat back again.

Balancing her chopsticks on top of her bowl, she smoothed the thigh of her flight suit absently, glancing down, then back up at Chase with a cool, if somewhat flushed, expression.  "Well if you like _piss_ so much, _Williams_, the bathrooms need cleaning.  Consider that chore yours."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 16, 2003)

_Well, thinks Vincent, time to change the subject... _

"Say, anyone know where Bobcat went? She's usually the first one at the table..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 16, 2003)

"Aye Captain," _he says mockingly,_ "Yeah where is the other love of my life, I would hate for her to miss this _great_ meal."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 17, 2003)

Vincent just shakes his head. "I can't see the percentage in pissing off the person who feed's you everyday. When we do get some beef, yours will probably be spoiled."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 17, 2003)

"Is that... grub I smell?" came a smoky, glee-filled voice from the corridor.

Appearing from that direction was a slender young woman with tanned olive skin.  Her oval face was pretty and youthful, and held two eyes with a hint of the exotic to them: one emerald green, the other sapphire blue.  Below them sat a pert nose and pouting pink lips, currently stretched in a smile.

Today she wore her usual outfit; a yellow t-shirt tucked into loose-fitting white overalls, and red work boots.  Her long raven locks were braided back into two ponytails that hung to her waist.  Ruby-tinted specs sat high in her hair.

She spied the wok and her eyes lit up.  "It _is_ grub!  Yay!"  She did a little dance on the spot to music only she could hear, and then bounded over to the captain, giving Thalessa a big happy hug.  Spinning away deftly before the other woman could object, Bobcat picked up a bowl of her own and threw herself onto the couch Gilgamesh was sprawled on.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 17, 2003)

Gil puts down his bowl, and suspiciously looks the girl out of the corner of his eye. 

"Ehhhh, you're wayyy to bubbly considering its the same grub weve had for the last 15 days or so, kittykat." he says jovially. "It'd be crazy cool to see your reaction at something reallly good, like steak, or lobster, or that funky Gannymede sea rat." 

Gil closes his eyes and leans back, stretching his feet out."Ummm, sea rat." he intones.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 17, 2003)

Bobcat swallowed down as many peppers as she could pick up with her chopsticks before sticking out her tongue at Gil.  Gannymede sea rat?  That stuff's for squares, man.  Not to mention those things are waaay too cute to be eaten.  It's just not hip, Meshy.  Get with the hip."

The mechanic turned to the others, before scarfing down another wad of peppers and soy sauce.  "Besides," she adds with a playful smile, "I _like_ bell peppers!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Bobcat swallowed down as many peppers as she could pick up with her chopsticks before sticking out her tongue at Gil.  Gannymede sea rat?  That stuff's for squares, man.  Not to mention those things are waaay too cute to be eaten.  It's just not hip, Meshy.  Get with the hip."
> 
> The mechanic turned to the others, before scarfing down another wad of peppers and soy sauce.  "Besides," she adds with a playful smile, "I like bell peppers!" *




"Hmph, that makes one person," _Chase quips,_ "So that makes everyone, been awhile since we all came together, kind of like a family, eh, eating dinner, kind of nice."


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 18, 2003)

For a moment Gil ponders Bobcats opinion of the sea rat. _'Cute?'_ He begins to speak but just shrugs.

A family, Chase?" repeats Gil. Slowly the young man walks over barefoot to an observation window."Maybe one very, very tapped out family."

Gil sighs. "Any news on the Web, jefe?" he asks Thalessa. "I'm not a slave to woolongs, but if we can cop a few bounty heads, it means better grub. Man, gotta be some bad guys out there somwhere."

Gil peers out the window. "Like where are we anyway, hepcat?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2003)

_Chase grabs the remote and pops on the boob tube, and turns it to Punch and Judy,_ "Man that chick is hot!  I wonder what they got on today, eh?"

_Chase settles in and tries to get comfortable,_ "Though not as hot as you, Captain, your the only slavemaster that sways my heart..."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 18, 2003)

Thalessa gave Chase only a glower of churning sea-green eyes before glancing at Gil.  "Ten minutes out from Mars.  Do any of the rest of you even _pay attention_?"  

With a shake of her head, she turned back towards the viewscreen.  They were at their pocket's limits, that was for sure.  It didn't really matter much _what_ cheap little bountyhead was going to be offered up today - the crew of BeBop couldn't afford to be choosy.  "Now pay attention to this.  We can't survive any more screwups."  She scowled.  "Unless you like eating bulkheads and scrap metal," Thalessa Cyan muttered under her breath.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

_Big Shot Theme_

The screen buzzes for second before the picture snaps on.







On the screen you see two people, one a darker skinned man faking a horrible western accent, the other a big breasted blonde who forgot to wear her shirt (like always) and apparently loosed too much hairspray into her over processed blonde hair.






"Howdy everyone!  I'm Punch!"

"And I'm Judy!" Some insanely ditzy giggling echoes over the speakers.

"And today do we have a real big boy for you to wrastle on in," Punch cheerily calls out waving his gun around.  "He's a big one alright!"

"Oh yes, a big one!" Judy agrees with yet another giggle as she bounces up and down.

"Meet your bounty of the day, Jun Kuroi!" her partner introduces with typical flourish.






Judy sighs dramatically.  "Isn't he a dream?"

"Wanted for stealing the priceless Mitsuhiro scroll from Horin-ji, the famous Zen temple in the historic rebuilt city of New Kamakura on Mars.  The reward for Kuroi is 5 million  woolongs...and if you recover the scroll intact and return it to the temple, they'll give you 8 million extra!"

"8 million!"  Judy nearly swooned.

"That's right," Punch grinned, sticking his hands in his armpits and imitating a cowboy stance.  "8 million...."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2003)

_Chase ogled the woman before letting the words sink in,_ "Whoa that is like 13 million woolongs, man that would be a nice bounty, looks like we need to make a beeline for New Kamakura!  And help them monks with their little problem, a real juicy bounty at last!"

_Chase stands up and paces,_ "What do you guys think, I mean, I am all up for it, and like the captain said, bulkheads would not be all that tasty, even with her extra helping of soy..."

_13 million woolongs, man, I could live a long time on that kind of cash, course I have to share, but well, it isn't like I am hurting for money, but more money is always nice.  Maybe I can finally melt the ice off the Captain, she does look awful nice, in that get-up, there are definitely some perks around here._


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 18, 2003)

Gil studies the face of the bounty head. "13 million?! And we're ten minutes out of Mars? Crazy, maybe we got a little luck this time."

"Dig me though, does this Jun cat give anyone else the creeps?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

Thalessa snorted.  "He looks like a pansy.  Should be easy money."  Setting her finished bowl down, she crossed her legs and reclined, resting one arm on the back of the couch.  "Thirteen million...that makes two each, and the rest to pay for your rent for the last month.  Not to mention all the supplies you've eaten through," she added dryly, kicking the emptied wok with her two for emphasis.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2003)

_Chase continues to pace grinning like a fox,_ "He looks like a threat, it won't be as easy as dealing with a pansy, Captain, but I think he is in our league, I mean with me on the case, what can go wrong, it isn't like the cat can outrun, the Wildcard..."

_Chase glances to the spinning wok,_ "Of course Captain, of course, though eaten is a relative for some of us, excusing Bobcat."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 19, 2003)

Vincent sits back from the tube. "Mars, yeah, sounds great."

_This probably isn't the best time to mention how I left Mars, Vincent thinks. I'll just keep a low profile. What's the worst that could happen?_

"While I'm sure that any one of you could take this guy out through sheer hipness, does anyone have any ideas on tracking him? I think we'd have to do that first."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 20, 2003)

The perky mechanic watches the screen as if in a trance, idly munching on some bell peppers.  "You think I could get a jacket like Judy's?" she asks rhetorically.

At the sound of the reward, she almost chokes on her meal.  "Thirteen _million_ woolongs?  More money than I've seen at one time.  You think this cat's going to be difficult to catch?"  She leans back in the chair, then glances at Thalessa.  "So, how _does_ one go about nabbing a crook, man?  'Cause bringing him in would be crazy kinds a' cool."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 21, 2003)

Vincent finishes up his meal and lights a cigarette. "Well, the way everyone is referring to this cat, my guess is we lure him out with a nice, fresh tuna."

He leans back and looks around. "Anyway, we should probably hit the Net and see what we can find on this guy before we land. Anyone up for that?" He looks around, then stands up and heads to the console. "Right, didn't think so."

(OOC- During the conversation I'll miss over the next couple days I'm searching the news for references to Jun, his background, and the theft)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

_Mars Gate_
bgmusic

Phase Difference Space Gates (“Gates”) use the science of Spatial Alternation Dynamics to move objects from one jump point to another in a fraction of the time it would take to travel using sub-light speed.  Gate technology rests on the theory that the universe we exist in disappears every 1/48th of a second, in which it is momentarily replaced by another dimension.  This Phase Difference Space dimension is calculated to be about 1/240th the size of our universe, allowing one to travel 240 times faster than normal.  In order to travel from one point to another, the ship must enter and exit the PDS dimension with precise timing, handled by the Gates.  Construction and maintenance of these gates rests solely on the Gate Public Corporation who most believe could have prevented the catastrophic Gate Incident of 2022 that made Earth uninhabitable.






Through the pinpricks of light, the Bebop exited PDS into normal space, passing through the multiple rings that made up the Gate and blowing out the beautiful light streams common now into lovely streaming puffs.  










Through the viewport everyone present at the front could see the now heavily terraformed Mars, the new center of activity in the Solar System.  Not an inch of Mars wasn’t covered with the repopulated earth, civilizations from all over rebuilt in haphazard fashion.  Where else could you find a Zen Temple right next to the Eiffel Tower?  Shopping malls, theme parks, casinos, extremely tall buildings, national landmarks and craters full of metropolitan life.

Vincent Lam continued his research into the Jun Kuroi, looking as if it will take him a few hours before he can come up with anything useful.  Meanwhile the rest of the crew, left to their own devices, decide their own tasks.  What could the intrepid crew of the Bebop be after now?


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 22, 2003)

Bobcat finishes up her food and discards the bowl on the closest surface she can find.  Then she hops up and turns to Thalessa, a large grin on her face.  "If you need me boss, I'll be somewhere in the belly of this beast, making myself more familiar with it."  She hadn't been on the Bebop long enough to know all of its systems inside out, and in fact hadn't even explored the whole ship yet, but she was going to remedy that.

Standing and smoothing out her overalls, she stalked from the room, pausing only to stoop and pick up her guitar in one hand.  Heading towards the engine room, Bobcat hummed a bit, the melody ringing off the ship's internal surfaces.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

Vincent sat there puttering for the 10 minutes until they entered Mars orbit but failed to find anything useful other than what they had already learned via Big Shot.  Perhaps researching wasn't his particular skill.  Though he did find out where the temple was located.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

Thalessa rose and stepped over to glance at Vincent's results.  "Hmm...I can get us there.  Lam, you and I will check out the temple.  As for you, Williams," she went on, turning and folding her arms while throwing a skeptical gaze Chase's way, "do you think you can handle picking up the word on the street?  Tenskawatawa, why don't you go along and keep him out of any _permanent_ trouble?" she suggested.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 23, 2003)

Gil nods and begins to put on his boots. "Cool Cap'n, my mind was buzzin'g with the same brainwave. Crazy." Looking at Chase he adds "We can scope out the lay of the land, check out some fences and buyers and maybe poke around the ISSP Station, hepcat. It'd be good to escape this tub."

Casting a conspiring look at the pilot he says in a half whipser "And maybe we can even cruise near the casinos and check the scene there, flyboy." Gil looks back to Thalessa and intejects somewhat defensively,"For official business of course jefe, the Syndicates sometimes have contacts there.  Maybe like our bounty head is a high roller."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 23, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *Gil nods and begins to put on his boots. "Cool Cap'n, my mind was buzzin'g with the same brainwave. Crazy." Looking at Chase he adds "We can scope the temple and maybe poke around the ISSP Station, hepcat. It'd be good to escape this tub."
> 
> Casting a conspiring look at the pilot he says in a half whipser "And maybe we can even cruise near the casinos and check the scene there, flyboy." *




_I like the sound of that..._ he thought as he turned to Gil, "Sounds like a plan, plus it will give me a chance to get the lay of the land, he who knows the territory wins the war... Sun Tzu, got to love him."

Chase fixes his gaze on the Captain and winks, "I can handle it Captain, say how about after we catch this bounty, I take you out for a real night on the town, show you a good time..."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

Thalessa snorted.  "I don't need your help to have a good time, Williams," she informed with a smirk in that rich timbre of her voice that flowed like red wine.  Well, maybe red wine mixed with bile.  "And I _know_ *you* can have a good time all by yourself.  You like those 'racing' magazines a lot, _don't you_?" she ribbed as she walked back over to where Chase was sitting.

Her hand brushed his shoulder as she leaned down and grabbed the back of the couch to support herself, her other hand resting on the arm rest.  A lock of blue hair that had escaped her pony tail fell forward as she looked him straight in the eye.  "Just bring home the woolongs," she instructed quietly with lazy annoyance.  "With that kind of money I'm sure you can buy plenty of girls to satisfy yourself."

Then she straightened up again and crossed her arms.  "Screw up and I'll kick your sorry skin all the way back to Earth myself."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 23, 2003)

"Don't worry about me Thalessa, I will bring home the bacon," he starts walking for his ship to get it prepared for flight, "I just love it when you get all authoritative, its cute."

He dissapears down the long hallway towards the ship thinking, _Now to form up a plan, scout out the Temple, yeah obvious, hmm maybe hit the Blackmarket, or maybe learn more about what he stole, and possibly why... maybe money, or maybe something else.  Why do I get the feeling, I am going to have to actually work to get this thirteen million woolongs..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 24, 2003)

Whoever didn’t have their own ship headed off the BeBop on the Hammerhead, the personal MONO boat which was actually a small trawler auxiliary vessel outfitted with a heavy engine and an extra propellant tank for extra speed, power and range.  Thalessa dragged Bobcat out of the engine room, dragging her along with the group to the temple.

As they approached Kamakura, the beautiful enclosed city on Mars, the greenery was visible as was the fabulous Zen temples that had been transplanted stone by stone to Mars for rebuilding.  Everyone found a place to land at the nearby spaceport with public transportation available for anyone who wanted to travel on foot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 24, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The temple exemplified all the wonders of the beautiful Zen city of New Kamakura. Huge tracts of valuable land extended undeveloped along the terraformed hills, filled with trees and flora native to Japan.  Elaborate walls covered the entire temple compound, the huge gates in front the only obvious way in or out. At the doors the temple guards stood, their faces devoid of emotion as they watched the tourists and Buddhists go about their daily business.

Vincent had never been in New Kamakura before, but he remembered that New Kamakura was the center of Zen Buddhism on Mars.

OOC: THALESSA, VINCENT, BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 24, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Gil and Chase found themselves parked in an old seedy bar not too far away from the spaceport and drowning themselves in some drink as if to fortify their work ahead of them…or so they said to themselves.  The air hung thick with smoke and the low din of murmured conversation peppered by an unruly laugh or two.  The bartender didn’t look much older than Bobcat, young and pretty and altogether too cheerful for a place like this.  Not too far away a man who looked as if he were her father eyed her and the other patrons from where he polished the newly cleaned cups with his dishtowel.

OOC: CHASE, GIL


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2003)

_Nice place..._ he thinks as he looks to the bartender, "Nice place you got here, full of atmosphere," he coughs slightly with a smile, "anyways what is going on in these neck of the woods..."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 24, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat pushed her red specs up her nose, pink lips forming an astonished 'O'.  "Wow, this is like, far out," the mechanic breathes in awe and wonder.  "I wonder how long it took 'em to transplant all this stuff - the temple and the trees and all of it - over here."

Still lost in the beauty of the place, she almost unconsciously steps toward the temple, her black pig-tails swaying.  "I think I'm having one of those spiritual experiences or something..."  She shot the temple guard a lazy smile and made her way over to him.  "Hey man, how's it hanging?"


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Nice place... he thinks as he looks to the bartender, "Nice place you got here, full of atmosphere," he coughs slightly with a smile, "anyways what is going on in these neck of the woods..." *




Gil eyes the older man. "Yea man. Me and my amigo just hit your burg. What the word? Any action to be had?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The girl smiled at them.  "Not much though!  Its been pretty quiet, well except for the temple robbery?  You heard of that?  Somebody ran off with a temple treasure or something like that...supposed to be something real valuable...but what's so valuable about a piece of paper I'd like to know...I mean who even uses paper anymore?" the girl chattered conversationally as she polished the bar counter.

Gazing at Chase thoughtfully, she paused a moment in her ramble.  "You look familiar...I could have sworn I've seen your face somewhere...oh! OH! You're Chase!  The racing hot bod...I mean..." she stammered, blushing.  "The racing star...what are you doing out here?"  Straightening, she tried to make herself look presentable while her father glanced over at them again suspiciously...not to mention a few other patrons...at her sudden outburst.

OOC: GIL, CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The temple guard eyed Bobcat and her companions suspiciously for a brief moment but merely nodded at her.  "The zazen will begin in a few minutes," he informed her before straightening again to watch the crowd.

OOC: THAL, VIN, BOBCAT


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 25, 2003)

Bobcat stared at the guard with a perplexed look, going so far as to slightly cross her eyes.  "What's a zazen, dude?" she asked.  "Does it have something to do with zen?"  She giggles at her own joke for a moment, before sobering up.

As if to make up for the fact that she told a crappy joke, she places her hands behind her back and starts again.  "Anyway, we're here to nab the cat who stole your scroll, so d'ya think you could help us out?  Like, how'd the guy get away with the thing with you standing guard?"  Even though the words she uses are rather accusatory, she couches the whole sentence in a concerned tone that implies that the man was not at fault.

_Hey, this interrogatin' stuff is easy, man.  I'm all over this, Captain Cyan._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2003)

Chase cracks a wry smile, and plays it off as if this sort of thing happens all the time, "Just taking a break, trying to relax, check out the scene on Mars, maybe find some good company to show me around."

_My adoring public, this never gets old... never..._ he thinks as he continues, "Though news about stolen valuables seems pretty exciting to me, even if it is just some piece of paper.  I heard something about it, on the news seems kind of brazen to me, hopefully nobody was injured in the heist."

"Just makes one think, on what one would want with an old piece of paper though..." he says aloud with a canny smile.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 26, 2003)

Gil inwardly smiles as the girl recognizes Chase. He remains quiet to let him play his hand.  Casually he turns around on his stool and leans against the bar.

As Chase makes his inquiry, Gil nonchalantly watches the older man and the other patrons. He watches for any signs of trouble, as well as any spark of interest in them about the discussion of the temple and scroll.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 26, 2003)

Stuck outside the gate finishing a cigarette, Vincent arrives in time to see Bobcat talking to the guard. He sighs slightly, then puts on a grin.

"Of course what she means is, can you direct us to your C.O. or who we'd need to talk to about what happened? We can talk to them after the zazen if that's more convenient, and we wouldn't have to take up your time."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The girl shrugs, placing another glass of cool drink beside each man.  "I don't know...some kind of temple treasure I guess."  Her nose scrunches up in look of distaste.  "I like jewels and other stuff like that for treasure if you ask me.  Not some moldy piece of paper.  The guy also took some other stuff they said, but they didn't say what else."

Out of the corner of his eye, Gil notices a young man, no more than a boy really, watching them intently while trying really hard not to look it.  The fidgiting though gave him away to Gil, with the way he kept trying to pick up and put down his glass of beer, glancing at the two of them, then at the door, then at the two of them, then at his beer...only to begin the viscious cycle all over again.

OOC: GIL, CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The guard didn't even look at the three of them again as he replied succintly though perhaps with a little more derision at the pretension that the three scraggly people next to him would be able to catch the thief..."The zazen will begin soon.  Go inside if you wish to participate."

That's when the little group of bounty hunters realize that people were starting to trickle into the Zen temple instead of out of it.

OOC: THAL, VIN, BOB


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 26, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Hmph," Thalessa snorted, turning away from the guard.  "Let's go," she decried, stalking towards the entrance.  A long tail of blue hair bounced against the back of her white sleeveless shirt, seemingly trying to trail behind her headstrong speed like a kite's streamer.

"Don't break anything," she cautioned with a sigh.  "I don't want a repeat of what happened on Ganymede.  And Bobcat," the other woman drawled, turning to give her mechanic a pointed look.  "Don't get lost."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 26, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat favoured her captain a wide, ear-to-ear grin.  "You're the boss," she replied in her almost musical, sing-song way.  She raised both hands in mock-gun style, thumbs and pointer fingers cocked out and pointed them at Thalessa.  "I'm going to be sooo smooth."

Then she followed after the captain, swaying as if to music only she could hear, her twin pigtails making a _swish-swish_ as they brushed her pristine overalls.  The only way she could keep up with Thalessa's brisk pace was by skipping along, so she did so.  "Come on, Vinnie, you're going to miss out on the zazen!"  She threw over her shoulder at her other companion.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 27, 2003)

Vincent follows along with them. "I'd hate to miss the meditation. I think we could all do with some inner harmony."

As he heads into the temple, Vincent is looking around in the crowd for anything suspicious, particularly other people who could be bounty hunters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 27, 2003)

_Well that was informative,_ he thinks as Chase continues, "I agree, a woman like yourself would deserve the finer things in life, I would  think.  I mean like the old song, diamonds are a girl's best friend."

Chase relaxes some, "Well I suppose, you get strange folk passing through here all the time, huh, I bet you have seen a few characters around here, come on... I know there must have been a few cats that caught your eye, for one reason or another."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The sound of gongs echoed through the temple area.  It was 4:30am Earth time but late afternoon Mars time.  Some habits die hard, and the Zen buddhists stuck to the old Earth ways.  Here in Kamakura most of the practicioners looked  more mature with only a few young faces here and there.  Buddhism was more of an old-age passion than a New Age one in this rebuilt ancient city.

A large gathering of people worshiped in the temple, some wearing traditional Buddhist robes while others wore loose-fitting athletic clothes.  The monks were all sitting in the lotus position, their eyes only half open, their legs crossed so that each ankle balanced easily on the thigh.

In front, a man with a gentle face sat on the floor beside a brass gong.  From the way everyone was giving deference to him, the trio surmised that he was probably the abott, the temple leader.

As they walked into the beautiful ancient building that rose nearly five stories high with intricate carvings and graceful architecture, one of the monks greeting people at the door gestured for them to take a seat and join the zazen.

OOC: THAL, VIN, BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Well there's always interesting people plassing through here," the girl responds, leaning forward and trying to catch more of Chase's attention.  "I just had a really striking woman the other day.  Beautiful but scary, you know?  She was asking a few questions about the temple too.  Seems like its on alot of people's mind."

The man Gil noticed suddenly got up, threw some money on the table and headed out.

Not to far behind them, three old men were chattering to themselves, completely oblivious to everyone else.  

"I've had better beer."

"Beer?  Is this beer?"

"I don't know...it looks like beer."

OOC: GIL, CHASE


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 27, 2003)

Bobcat followed the throng into the gathering and finding a spot large enough to seat the three of them and plunks herself down.  She's easily contorts her body into the lotus position.

"Hey, I remember this stuff," she says in a hushed tone to her companions.  "Moon-Unit and Huggybear loved all this mysticism jazz.  The yoga part was fun at least, you can freak out all sorts of people when you can bend your legs over your shoulder!"  She cranes her head to one side, bi-coloured eyes misty with nostalgia.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Well there's always interesting people plassing through here," the girl responds, leaning forward and trying to catch more of Chase's attention.  "I just had a really striking woman the other day.  Beautiful but scary, you know?  She was asking a few questions about the temple too.  Seems like its on alot of people's mind."
> *




Chase smirks, _Seems like she might want more then just pleasant conversation, stay focused, Chase, the mission comes first..._ "Well that does seem strange, I guess nws like that would bring the Bounty Hunters a running, course that means the Bounty must be pretty high, or something.  But I don't know, just looking for interesting company, and laying low, though I am surprised I even got recognized."

Chase smiles, "What is your name?"


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 27, 2003)

Gil sees the young man leave. Standing up he nudges Chase and whispers."Dig me, I got a nibble. I'm going you coming?"

Without awaiting a reply, Gil heads for the door to reaquire his target and shadow him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Anna," the girl spoke, brushing down her hair with one hand.  "I recognized you cuz my ex-boyfriend...and he's way ex, let me tell you, was big into the racing...in fact, racing is big around here."

She glanced slightly as Gil got up and headed out the door, but shrugged it off, completely intent on Chase.  "How come you don't race anymore?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 28, 2003)

Vincent shrugs, then sits down on a mat. His posture isn't nearly good as Bobcat's. He looks up at Thal and gestures to a nearby mat. Then he says in a low voice, "So I know the kid has done this before, how about you?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_Outside Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Gil stepped outside into a street full of people heading out for their afternoon shopping.  Somehow the guy had gotten  nearly to the corner of the street and was just turning it.  If he hurried, he could probably catch up...it looked the guy was in a BIG hurry alright...as if his ass was on fire itself.

OOC: GIL


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> "Anna," the girl spoke, brushing down her hair with one hand.  "I recognized you cuz my ex-boyfriend...and he's way ex, let me tell you, was big into the racing...in fact, racing is big around here."
> 
> She glanced slightly as Gil got up and headed out the door, but shrugged it off, completely intent on Chase.  "How come you don't race anymore?"
> ...




Chase smiled, somewhat taken aback by the wuestion, "Just taking a sabbatical, you know a little break, too much of anything can be bad..." he pauses, "Anna, I can't say that I don't miss racing, I do, but for now, I guess I need sometime to recharge I suppose."

_Damn it, Gil, can't even let a man, get some lovin... oh yeah the mission..._ he thinks, "Tell yah what, Anna, I would love to continue this conversation, but my buddy with all his tact just stepped out, how about I swing back here when you get off, and we can get to know each other," he smirks.

Chase stands and leaves a healthy tip, "Thanks for the chat, Anna," he walks to the door, and then pauses glancing over his shoulder, "what time do you get off again?"


----------



## Daiymo (Mar 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Outside Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
> New Kamakura City on Mars
> 
> Gil stepped outside into a street full of people heading out for their afternoon shopping.  Somehow the guy had gotten  nearly to the corner of the street and was just turning it.  If he hurried, he could probably catch up...it looked the guy was in a BIG hurry alright...as if his ass was on fire itself.
> ...




"Damn" Gil grunts. Pushing himself forward, the young man sprints down the street toward the corner. Not sure if Chase is behind him, Gil at least took comfort from the feel of the Berretta in the holster against his left ribcage.

_'Ok, cat, look before you leap baby. Stop at the corner and scope around before you turn it-remember Olivera Street on TJ, your head hurt for a week'_ Gil chides himself as he runs.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Before Thalessa could answer, the abbot hit the silvery-sounding bell, its echo reverbating through the temple and enforcing a sudden silence.  The first line of the religious _sutra_ boomed into being from the monks, added by the worshipers and shaking the old building with its sound.  The _sutra_ was written in Pali, an ancient blend of Sanskrit and Japanese.  The speed of the chant increased or decreased in fervor depending on which priest hit a gong.  

Despite the daylight outside, the room remained cool and dark, perfect for the meditation and prayer with only the gilded altar surrounded by candlelight.   Bobcat had no problems, but after half an hour of prayers, Thalessa and Vincent felt as if their legs had been screwed into place and their butt growing numb.

Finally prayers quited down and the participants began to head toward the altar, prostrating themselves with reverence before settling down back in their places for what appeared to be a meditation.

The monk who had been helpful earlier, motioned for the strangers, tourists who knew nothing of Zen to follow the lead of the others.

OOC: THAL, VIN, BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

_Market Street
New Kamakura City on Mars_

What the guy was up to, Gil had no idea, but he was a spry sucker...moving those long scrawny legs.  So far he didn't seem to have seen Gil right behind him, hustling down the street as fast as those spindling legs could take him.  They made it another block before the man glanced behind him, probably from the commotion Gil was making trying to keep up with him...and then those eyes grew wide and he really started running.

His hands pushed stuff onto the floor, knocking over a basket in Gil's way.

The guy is 40 feet in front of Gil and running at full speed though when he stopped to throw the baskets in the Gil's way that does slow the guy down and now he's 30 feet in front of Gil.  The street they're on happens to be in a market area and there are people all over the place which keep both of them from really running too fast.  Cars on the street.  Chairs from cafes, boxes full of food and wares line the way.


OOC:  GIL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Anna beamed though her father looked less than pleased.  "Come back in a four hours," she told him with a wave, depositing his tip securely in her bra.   "And let me say that the racing world has lost its star power without you."

As Chase stepped outside after she gives him a girlish wink, he notices that Gil is nowhere in sight but he could see a few people looking completely confused about something and starting to head off to their normal business.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 2, 2003)

Bobcat unfurls her long legs in an almost insect-like fashion and bounces to her feet, pushing her arms straight into the air to stretch her whole body.  With a smile and her unflappable grin she moved to the altar, following the lead of the worshippers.  After kow-towing with the proper measure of respect, she sat on her heels staring curiously at the ornate surroundings for a moment.  Then, with a quick look over her shoulder to see if anyone was close enough to stop her, she reached out to touch the altar.

_It's such a pretty thing.  Wonder what it's made out of?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 2, 2003)

Chase grumbles, _Fine time to take off Gil... but work is work..._ he thinks as he rushes to the sign of the disturbance, he stops a bystander, "Did you see a crazed man run by here!  Or maybe two, or well whatever, one of them stole my wallet, I have to find them!"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 3, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Thalessa climbed up off the floor with agitation.  _Sit here_ longer?  _Snore_.  She strode purposefully over to the monk, hip of her black fatigue pants swaying ever so slightly under the sidearm strapped there.

"I don't want to interrupt anything, brother," she began in a low tone, barely a whisper, as she leaned in towards his ear.  "I'm here to try and find your scroll.  Can I take a look around?  And is there someone who can answer a few questions?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 3, 2003)

Vincent stands, stretches, and files past the altar with the other tourists. He finished quickly and stands nearby while Thalessa speaks with the monk. He's also watching the crowd and keeping an eye on Bobcat.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

At first the abbot glanced in Bobcat's direction...that was until Thalessa consumed his attention when she approached him.  Standing, he was holding onto a four-foot long wooden paddle.

"Sit!" he ordered, the seemingly sweet gentle monk now belting out orders like the most hardened master sergeant.  "The time for meditation is now!"

OOC: THAL, BOB, VIN


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar - Outside
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Yeah!" one old man snapped, brushing off his pants.  "They headed off toward the market, runnin' like they got fire in der pants or something."  He grumbled some more.  "Knocked me over he did."

Some of the others pointed Chase in the right direction where he could hear faint commotion now.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 5, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Blinking in surprise at the abrupt change in the monk's demeanor, Thalessa's eye twitched as she recovered.  She didn't move, but the lithe musculature of her bare arm tensed as her fist tightened into a ball.  13 million woolongs?  That wasn't so big a price to pay to show this _monk_ just how he ought to 'meditate' with his paddle.  It might even help him not to be so ultra-uptight.  

Coherent thought, though, seemed to have a little trouble forming for Thalessa at the moment.  One rounded hip shifted slightly down and backward, starting to pull her shoulder back...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 5, 2003)

Vincent quickly steps in between Thal and the monk. "Right, our mistake, sorry about that. We'll come back when you're not quite so distracted..."

(OOC was there anything around the outside of the temple, shops or support businesses or anything like that?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Yeah!" one old man snapped, brushing off his pants.  "They headed off toward the market, runnin' like they got fire in der pants or something."  He grumbled some more.  "Knocked me over he did."
> 
> Some of the others pointed Chase in the right direction where he could hear faint commotion now.
> 
> OOC: CHASE *




Chase smiles, "Thanks!" and rushs towards the commotion, trying to not mke as big as disturbance as his comrade, or the assailant, "Excuse me!  Coming thru!"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 6, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Pale aqua eyes glared at the monk, and then at Vincent, before Thalessa grunted and turned around.  Returning to her spot, she sat down with a thump and a loud sigh, crossed her legs and stared blankly at the altar.

_Thirteen million...thirteen million...  Uhh!  What a bunch of frelling snobby monks!_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

_Market Street
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Chase could see Gil running at top speed about five blocks down and a whole lot of mess in between.  Though he ran as fast as he could apologizing along the way, he couldn't catch up to them and they disappeared behind a corner.  By the time he reached there, he realized that they had entered an alleyway which was strangely silent.

Fire-escapes lined the brick walls...the space so narrow between them it could barely fit three people standing abreast but somehow managed to be filled with laundry and garbage cans.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

After the prostrations, everyone settled back for the beginning of the _zazen_, the sitting meditation that was the hallmark of Zen Buddhism.  After about ten minutes, the abbot began to walk around the people meditating with his nice four-foot long paddle.

"Concentrate!" the abbot called out as he passed by a few.  "Sit straight!" he reprimanded Vincent.

"Erase all thoughts from your mind!" he shouted at an older woman in her seventies who cowed so deeply her nose touched the floor.

Then his stick began to slap against some worshippers backs while he rattled off more orders while the sounds of the gong echoed over the room.

A warning tap touched Thalessa on the shoulder which instinctively made her pull it up and then the paddle came smacking down on her back, smarting fiercely.  The tap was obviously intended to put her on her guard so that her shoulder blade would not be shattered, the humanity in the formalized violence of thousands of year religion.

OOC: THAL, VIN, BOB


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2003)

Chase scowled slightly, "This seems like a lovely place," he stepped lightly, looking around, "Uhh hello?" his eyes darted back and forth, "Anyone here, he he, just your friendly neighborhood bounty hunter..."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 6, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

A bit disappointed that the altar wasn't some kind of illusion or cheap replica, Bobcat makes her way back to sit with her companions.  She eyes the paddle-wielding monk in askance.  "Y'Know, I'm starting to remember why I only dabbled with the whole zen buddhism thing."

She throws a sympathetic look in Thalessa's direction, but whether it's for her captain or if it's for the monk who just hit her, even Bobcat isn't entirely sure.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 7, 2003)

_Well, thinks Vincent, so much for the doctrine of nonviolence..._

Once he's certain that the monk is on the other side of the room, he mutters to the others, "I guess we have to convince his holiness that we're good little kids before we get any info. Let's just sit tight."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 8, 2003)

_Market Street -- Alleyway
New Kamakura City on Mars_

It seemed quiet, as quiet as it could get an alley off the main market street.  As Chase began to make his way down the corridor, he could smell something alright...something oily and greasy and reminded him of his days on the racing circuit.  A few steps closer and a big beefy hand yanked him behind a trash bin.

"Shush," the familiar voice of Gil's whispered into his ear.  "The guy is right over there."  Her jerked his thumb into a building where a door was open and a skinny nervous looking guy was breathing hard and glancing around him.  At the door a shawdowy form stood where neither Gil nor Chase could see, apparently waiting for the nervous man to speak.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2003)

Chase nods, and listens, and whispers, "So uhh, why did you chase this guy again, just wondering, is this the bounty?"

Chase tries to look around, while still staying hidden.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 9, 2003)

_Market Street -- Alleyway
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Chase sat there with Gil, listening to the nervous man begin to talk, sputter actually.  In fact, Chase was pretty sure the man would start peeing in his pants any second with the way he was looking all around as if he was being hunted, which of course he was.

"I--I--I saw him," he was speaking into the shadow.  "He was there talking to the bar girl...."

The shadow made a noise of contempt which sounded familiar to Chase but did not say anything.

"He might--might know...and then what will we do?  We've got to make the delivery--we don't have time--what are we going to do? I--"

"Fool, you probably brought them back with you," the voice spoke, definitely femine and definitely familiar.  "Don't worry about anything.  No one is going to find out."

In that moment, the light flittered in the doorway and Chase caught sight a face he hadn't seen in years.  A face that didn't look like time had even touched it, bringing back the memories with a swiftness that surprised him.







OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2003)

Chase sputters for a second, "Selena..." he whispers, before catching himself and watching the scene, more intently now, "this is pretty heavy, pretty heavy indeed, looks like we are on the right track... I hope."

Chase thought, _What in the hell is she doing here, and why is she involved in this, or whatever it is, this is going to make things complicated.  I hate complications... just too damn complicated..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

_Market Street -- Alleyway
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Well, get out of here.  I've got work to do.  You go finish your business, Telfie, and tell him to be careful," At that last part, her voice grew very soft almost sweet.  "Tell him to be very careful."

"Yes, ma'am."  The skinny man bowed haphazardly and started rushing off.

Gil glanced at Chase.  "Now what?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2003)

Chase mulls over his words, "I think she might know something, I will talk to her, you follow the skinny guy, and see what he is up to, I hope the cap'n and the others are having better luck then we are... lets meet at the bar, say an hour or so?"

_That should be enough time,_ Chase lets the skinny go, and tays hidden till he is nearly out of sight, "Follow the skinny guy, I will talk to his patron... unless you have a better idea," he starts to walk for the door.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 11, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Owww!"  Golden skin flushed crimson under the cottony tank top as Thalessa fell forward, palms slapping against the floor to hold herself up.  She wasn't there long before she sprung up and whirled around, long blue tail of hair whipping through the air.  The flush of the welt across her shoulder was mirrored in her face, which twisted angrily as she stepped towards the monk.

"You little...!"  She snatched at the stick without another thought.  "Gimme that!  Your turn - _you_ concentrate!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 13, 2003)

_Market Street -- Alleyway
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Sure thing, Chase."  With that, Gil disappears down the street after the skinny man.

By the time Chase got to the door, he found it closed but not locked.  Sounds of metal scraping together, blow torches, and various other familiar noises echo to him in the relatively quiet street.  Definitely a garage, and if he remember Serena right she would be working on her latest car design inside.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 13, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

At that three very huge and quite intimidating temple guards stepped from their frozen stance near the pillars.  The monk looked absolutely non-plussed though as he gave Thalessa a stern look.

"How can you find enlightenment with all this anger?  You must learn to focus...every where you are.  Thoughts never where you should be.  Sit down and meditate!"

OOC: THAL, BOB, VIN


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2003)

Chase opens the door and walks in, cracking his best smile, he walks in glancing around, running his hand along the steel, and smirking, whistling at the handiwork, "Why did I leave here again..." he smiles laughing to himself, feeling a wave of nostalgia washing over him.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 13, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

_Oh god, *not* another *minute*!_  Thalessa managed - _somehow_ - to refrain the reply she really wanted to give, and instead snorted, rolling her eyes, before turning and stalking away towards the entrance.  

_What a waste of time!  *Why* did we have to come during this zazen thing?_  A not completely mental groan of frustration tickled her throat.  _Sad to say I hope Williams is having better luck...I'll kick his ass if he screws up!_ she decided, determined to pound on _someone_ sometime soon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

_Market Street -- Alleyway
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The inside smelled like home, grease, rubber, metal and fire.  Over on one side he could see half a built racer with a couple of mechanics lounging all over it and chatting.  Over in one corner he saw her.

Still as beautiful and sexy as he remembered, Selena...the talk of the racing circuit, the brilliant founder of Ghost Designs, her own racer design company.  Many of her creations had already been driven by a few notable winners, Chase included.  She stood over a draft board dressed in a sleek suit and talking to a man, pointing out something on the screen.

As he walked in, a few people looked up and one man approached him.  "Can I help you?" he asked in a gravely voice.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2003)

Chase paused and played with a tool, absent-mindedly, "Looking for Selena, the name is Chase," he looks up with a smile, "looking to do some business with founder of Ghost Designs..."

_I hope that works, she probably won't want to see me, I don't see why not though,_ Chase continued to smile placing the tool down, "You think you could arrange that?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 14, 2003)

As Thal leaves, Vincent glances over at Bobcat and shrugs slightly. _Hopefully the monks won't notice that... and hopefully this think will end soon!_


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 14, 2003)

Bobcat shrugs at Vincent.  She looks around at the other participants on the off chance that she recognizes one.  Otherwise, she figures it's best to wait until it's over and they can question the monks when they're not so... mental.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

_Market Street -- Alleyway
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The guy glances over at Selena who seemed to sense the attention on her.  She looked up from her work and then just stared at him, no expression on her face, just a long stare.

For what seemed like forever the silence in the garage dragged on until she turned her head and said something to the man.  Whatever it was, he glanced at Chase calculatingly while Selena moved toward the ex-racer.  More a glide than a walk, she still moved as smoothly as her designs.

"Well, well...Chase Wildcard Williams...," came the slightly accented voice.  "I always thought you'd come crawling back someday."  She stopped iin front of him, her face still unreadable.  "I just didn't think it would be this soon."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

For those remaining, the Zen session felt like it took forever, but only a few more minutes before it was finally over and the participants began to fan out to head over to the dining room.  Once inside the dining room each participant was handed a small cloth bundle.  Unwrapped it revealed a set of three lacquer eating bowls.

"Your first time?" one old lady spoke up next to Vincent and Bobcat.  "They give us complimentary bowl of rice gruel.  I come three times a week for it."

OOC: VIN, BOB


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

_ Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Thalessa stepped outside to fresh air (as fresh as it gets on Mars).  Only temple guards stood there as all the monks were busy in the Zen session. 

OOC: THAL - what do you want to do?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2003)

"Whoa simmer don babe, this isn't that kind of party just quite yet, I mean yeah I missed your, beautiful eyes, and the body that just hasn't quite quite yet... but damn..." Chase replies with a smile trying to lighten the mood.

"I would say how yah been, whatcha been doing, but I think we can skip the pleasantires, any chance we could speak in private, you know for old time's sake? I mean, being old friends and all," he smiled.

_That was pretty cold, crawling back to her..._ he takes in her whole body with a glance, _Damn she did keep herself up though... I mean one more trip down memory lane.... stay focused Chase..._ Chase steps forward, and places his hands on her chin delicately lifting it up, "I need your help, Selena, I guess your the only person I can turn to."


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 16, 2003)

_ Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Thalessa sighed, biting her lip to keep herself from screaming in frustration.  _Stupid zen crap_.

If the others were going to make it all the way through, then she'd have to find something to occupy herself in the mean time.  If she knew where the scroll had been kept then she at least could have taken a look around for any evidence - in fact that was really all Thalessa had wanted in coming here, not another lecture on meditation.  Maybe one of the guards would be more willing to talk to her with all the monks safely out of range in the temple.

Picking the least comfortable and most bored looking one she could find, Thalessa prowled over, reaching one hand up to massage the back of her neck.  "Hey," she began, keeping her voice low, "do you know of any decent place to get some food around here?  I think meditation is just _not_ my thing," she added with a groan.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

_ Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The guard nodded toward her briefly, eyeing her for a moment before answering.  "There are a few good noodle shops down the street.  If you wait, the monks serve gruel at the temple for the worshippers," he added as an afterthought in case she was worried about money.


OOC: THAL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

_Market Street -- Alleyway
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Chase could see her chin tensing when he touched her face.  With one hand, Selena brushes his fingers away from her.

Turning, she leads him into a small office out in the back before closing the door behind him.  Its comfortably furnished with a simple desk, obviously not her office, for Chase remembers her desk always being filled with all kinds of knick knack and toys.

"You have alot of nerve coming back to ask for my help after what you did, Williams," Selena speaks in a low voice, taut with what? Anger? Resentment? Confusion?

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 16, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Gruel," Thalessa repeated flatly.  "Yeah - I'll pass.  I had enough tastelessness back with MREs."  Leaning one arm against the wall, she rested the other on her hip, glancing around.  "Is there anything less boring to do here while I'm waiting for my partners?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2003)

"Lets not bring up the past, I know, I am probably the last person you want to see, but I need your help, there is something I need to know... recently, something valuable vanished from around here, held by some monks... and well, I would like to retrieve it, and well since you always had a knack for what was going on... I figured you might know something about it," he says candidly, his voice cracking as he stammers out the words, trying to play up the fact tht she is the only one he can turn to.

"Despite everything, Selena, your the only person I can trust right now, and I don't have very many if any leads..." he sighs, looking frustrated.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

_Ghost Designs - Inner Office
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Not bring up the past?  We don't have anything but the past."  Her dark eyes narrow slightly as he continues to speak, a thread of something wavering in their depths.

"So that's why you're here.  Because you need some help catching one of your bounties."  The thread became something darker, more painful.  "You lost any right to ask anything of me a long time ago, Chase."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

_ Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Most tourists go see the gardens or you can look at the little shops outside the temple," the guard answered simply, straightening again and returning back to his watchful stance.

OOC: THAL


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ghost Designs - Inner Office
> New Kamakura City on Mars
> 
> "Not bring up the past?  We don't have anything but the past."  Her dark eyes narrow slightly as he continues to speak, a thread of something wavering in their depths.
> ...




Chase looks hurt, "This isn't for me, its for my friends, just trying to do the right thing, maybe make up for how I screwed everything up back then.  How I took the one that mattered most, and just let it slip through my fingers in my own stupidity.  I don't think I can make it up to you, but maybe I can try and do the right thing, and balance the bad karma that hovers over me, if you can help me, even a little... it would..."

Chase sighed, "I don't know, maybe it was stupid to come here, your angry with me, and rightly so, and I don't have anything to say but I am sorry, and that I need your help..."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 17, 2003)

Vincent unwraps his bowls and smiles at the old lady. "Well, we were lucky enough to catch the service when we arrived. We actually came to try and help the monks recover their missing scroll. It's a terrible thing that people can steal whatever they want from temples nowdays, I'm sure you heard about it..."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 17, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat took her cloth bundle respectfully and smiled cheerily at the old lady.  "Yes, this is our first time here," she admits.  "As Vinny here says, we're trying to find the scroll.  The bad man who stole it was like, totally sacreligious, y'know?  And we're kinda like incensed, so we figured we'd help find it and bring the thief to justice!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

_Ghost Designs - Inner Office
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Selena frowned.  "It isn't about you?  Its always about you...you and your selfish greediness.  Since when did you ever care about anyone else Chase?  Since when has Chase Williams not been the number one item on that list of yours?"

Shaking her head, those eyes pinioned him.  "We were married, don't you remember?  I know all your little tricks now.  The puppy-dog eyes, the guilt trips...you've tried them on me once too often -- once for each girl.  If you don't have anything better to say, get out."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The old lady nodded vigorously.  "Oh yes!  You have to bring that man back!  He stole something very valuable to the abbot, you know."  Nodding as all old ladies inclined to gossip do, she sipped her gruel and continued to talk.  "He's a very bad man you know.  Everyone talks about him.  Too handsome for his own good."

OOC: BOB, VIN


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Selena frowned.  "It isn't about you?  Its always about you...you and your selfish greediness.  Since when did you ever care about anyone else Chase?  Since when has Chase Williams not been the number one item on that list of yours?"
> 
> Shaking her head, those eyes pinioned him.  "We were married, don't you remember?  I know all your little tricks now.  The puppy-dog eyes, the guilt trips...you've tried them on me once too often -- once for each girl.  If you don't have anything better to say, get out."
> *




Chase smirked, and couldn't help but letout a strange chuckle, "I guess you got me, maybe I burned this bridge, one too many times, but tell me this, who was the man you were talking to outside?"

Chase folded his arms, "Just what is it, that you don't want me to find out?  I mean it just seems like you went to alot of trouble to keep that nervous man from, messing with your _delivery_..."


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 18, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

_Grr..._  The guard was almost as boring as the meditation.  "I'm not a tourist," Thalessa complained.  Finesse was just _not_ working.  "I'm law enforcement.  What do you know about Jun Kuroi?" she demanded, crossing her arms and narrowing her eyes.  _Talk, damn you!  Talk!_


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 18, 2003)

Vincent tries to appear as if he is enjoying the gruel. _I can only imagine what Chase would have to say about this food, he thinks_

"Anyone who would steal sacred relics is definately bad. What have you heard about this Jun?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

_Ghost Designs - Inner Office
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"What's it to you?" Selena asked in return, looking very guarded.  "Business is business.  That man was just a runner for one of my clients."  Her hands on her hips she gave him a closer look.  "And speaking of business.  What is your business here?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

_ Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

At the mention of law enforcement and Jun Kuroi, the guard immediately stiffened and stared straight ahead.  "If you want to speak of the incident, you must talk to the abbot," he stated with finality and refused to answer any more questions from Thalessa.  "He is the proper one to speak of it."

OOC: THAL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Jun Kuroi?" the woman whispered in between bites.  "He is so handsome!  All the worshippers...the female worshippers...twice the number of before!  Especially the young ones.  They come to see the handsome monk."  Even she looked a little dreamy at the thought.  "Its not just his looks but...he has that..._way_ you know? That way with his voice and his smile that just make you want to do anything he says."

OOC: BOB, VIN


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 19, 2003)

Vincent says to the lady, "I can only imagine. Twice the number as before, you say? So he hasn't been at the monastery long?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Oh...well he has been here all his life, but always in the back, you know.  It was only a couple years go, they made him a real monk, you know."  The woman nodded sagely.  "Which was a good thing because attendance was lacking, especially with the youngsters...but when he became monk, they all started coming..the girls you know."  She looked sad.  "It is just so bad he turned out to be such a bad seed...stealing from the abbot and all...a man he owes everything to!

OOC: BOB, VIN


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"What's it to you?" Selena asked in return, looking very guarded.  "Business is business.  That man was just a runner for one of my clients."  Her hands on her hips she gave him a closer look.  "And speaking of business.  What is your business here?"
> 
> OOC: CHASE *




Chase relaxed, "Who is the client, why all the hush, it almost seems like you don't want to get caught, don't tell me you stepped onto the other side of the law Selena, I mean the whole prison get-up is just not you..."

Chase looked shocked, "My business is simple, I want to know who your client is, and who the runner was, and while I am on the subject do you know or have any connecton to Jun Kuroi?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

_Ghost Designs - Inner Office
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Selena frowned.  "Why all the hush? Because its none of your business who it  is and because I'm not inclined to offer you any information and get nothing in return.  Surely you know there are no good old times with us.  If you want a relationship, it'll be purely business."

"Jun Kuroi? The monk who took the scroll?  He's on all the news."  Her eyes look at him, but he could see a flicker of something more in their depths.  "Who hasn't heard of him?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2003)

"Well if it is business you want Selena, then how much would it cost me to make you talk?  If you want to keep it strictly business, I mean this guys is worth a lot of woolongs... and if some were to make its way into your pockets, who is to say that isn't good business?" Chase replies.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 20, 2003)

Vincent pauses for a moment. _Jun probably got tired of getting paddled all the time, he thinks. Still, it's interesting..._

"So the abbot and Jun used to be close? Did they have some sort of falling out?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The old woman looked at him with wide eyes as she began to clean her rice bowl  with the hot water the monks poured in every ones bowl.

"Why...he stole something from the abbot, didn't he?  That is pretty much a falling out...isn't it?" she spoke, sounding a bit confused.  "But you must mean the abbot's son...he and Jun didn't like each other one bit."  She gestured toward a rather gangly monk with a pug face that wouldn't win any beauty prizes.

OOC: BOBCAT, VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

_Ghost Designs - Inner Office
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Why do you think I know anything about Jun Kuroi?" Selena asked him, folding her arms and leaning against the wall.  "He's some monk that stole some old relic from the temple.  I design high end racers.  And I certainly gave up on religion a long time ago."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 21, 2003)

Vincent says, "I just thought that Jun may have stolen the scroll and fled because of some sort of argument with the abbot. It seems awfully sudden."

Vincent turns slightly to examine the monk pointed out by the old lady. "So I guess the abbot must have been married before joining the temple.... what's the son's name?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ghost Designs - Inner Office
> New Kamakura City on Mars
> 
> "Why do you think I know anything about Jun Kuroi?" Selena asked him, folding her arms and leaning against the wall.  "He's some monk that stole some old relic from the temple.  I design high end racers.  And I certainly gave up on religion a long time ago."
> ...




"Hmmph so you are saying you don't know anything about it, wow, I am surprised, you seem to know everything else going on usually... you must be slipping Selena... and here I thought you liked to stay informed..." Chase replies.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

_Ghost Designs - Inner Office
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Just because I stay informed doesn't mean that I need to inform you."  Selena eyebrows rose slightly as she glanced him over.  "Maybe I know something, and maybe I'll tell you, but that's no guarantee I'll see any compensation after the fact.  How about you do something for me first?"

She glanced at the model of a slick racer on her desk.  "I've got a nice one all set up for a race, but currently no driver.  You win this one for me, I'll give you the information you need."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Chase smirks... "Alright Selena, you got yourself a deal, when is this race supposed to go down, and I you don't mind if I tweak the controls to fit my driving style do you, or can i trust that you know how I like my ride?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Oh!" the old lady shook her head.  "You must be new!  Here in Kamakura we still practice the the old traditions of Zen Buddhism.  The temples are run similiar to the Shinto temples.  They are run by families and hereditary."  She gestured toward the vast wealth and priveledge that surrounded them and the silent loyal guards.  "The vice abbot is usually the eldest male heir of the family and he is the one who inherits the temple and its responsibilities."

OOC: BOB, VIN


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 24, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *At the mention of law enforcement and Jun Kuroi, the guard immediately stiffened and stared straight ahead.  "If you want to speak of the incident, you must talk to the abbot," he stated with finality and refused to answer any more questions from Thalessa.  "He is the proper one to speak of it."*



"The abbot's busy," Thalessa corrected, trying to blunt her sharpness.  "My partners are already waiting to talk to him.  And besides," she went on with a familiar inclination of her head, "us 'security professionals' see things a little bit different than everyone else, don't we?  I want to hear the story from _you_."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 24, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat leaned in slightly, a dopey grin on her face.  "D'ya know why Jun and the Abbot's son didn't get along?" she asked slyly, scrubbing her own bowl clean.  "Was Jun maybe older?  Like, did he think that he would inherit the temple or something?  Or did the abbot just like him better than ol' Pugface over there?"  To illustrate, she jerks a thumb over her shoulder at the man.  The young mechanic wrinkles her nose a bit with a sensationalistic expression.  "Sibling rivalry - the seedy underbelly of any family life!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

_Ghost Designs - Inner Office
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Me and every other woman on Mars," Selena replied with thick slathering of sarcasm.  "The race is tommorrow morning.  Come by here around 7 am and we'll take you there."

Her hand on the door knob, she glanced at him.  "Don't screw this up, Chase," she added before opening the door to let him out of the office.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

_ Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The guard gave Thalessa a stern look.  "Then you know, as a security professional, that I can't talk to you without the abbot's permission."  That said, he went back to staring straight ahead.

OOC: THAL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The old lady sighed.  "Jun Kuroi is a handsome young man and the vice abbot is very jealous.  I do not understand exactly, but they have always not gotten along.  Jun...he is not heir!"  The woman laughed then placed her clean bowl down, wrapping it back up in the cloth.  "Though I am sure the abbot wishes he was...the vice abbot indulges far too much than he should."  She tsked, shaking her head.

OOC: VIN, BOB


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 25, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Thalessa snorted with a slight toss of her head and an amused frown.  "Wow," she commented dryly, "do you-"  _Need permission to piss, too?_ she managed to cut herself off and finish mentally.  With a disgusted wave of her hand, she stalked off to explore the grounds.  People were useless - well, at least while she had to play nice - but maybe the environs held a few clues they wouldn't be reluctant to talk about.

As soon as she'd gotten herself beyond earshot, she lifted the video transmitter on her wrist up and tapped the controls with her other hand.  It was time to find out how the rest of this job was going.  

"Williams," Thalessa demanded after selecting the usual channel.  Her face frowned with a stern look at the screen, turquoise eyes narrowing to slits.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ghost Designs - Inner Office
> New Kamakura City on Mars
> 
> "Me and every other woman on Mars," Selena replied with thick slathering of sarcasm.  "The race is tommorrow morning.  Come by here around 7 am and we'll take you there."
> ...




"Sweet, me let you down?  I don't lose races... I just don't have the stomach for being a loser... see you tommorow morning, bright and early..." Chase pauses about to move for a kiss and then smirks, remembering himself, "ahh yeah tommorow..."

Chase leaves, and flips his cellphone open and calls *Thalessa*, "hey babe, I mean, yeah, found any good leads, I think I may have one, but well I got to run an errand in the morning, you know, Gil is still snooping around, how are thigs in your neck of the woods?"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 25, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"If you call me that again you're going to find out how well you can race from the inside of a full-body cast!" Thalessa growled in a low voice, bringing the viewscreen up close to her azure framed face.  _Men_.  "Vincent is handling things here, so I'm free to come fix whatever trouble you've dug yourself into."  Suddenly she frowned, narrowing her eyes warily as she peered even closer, as if trying to spear Chase with her gaze right through the device.

"_What_ 'errand?'"


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 25, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"I knew it!" Bobcat exclaimed, slamming a balled fist into her other hand in triumph.  "What's he indulge in?" she questions, motioning at the vice abbot with her head, her long raven ponytails wriggling like snakes.  "What's his vice?"

_This interrogating stuff isn't so hard,_ the mechanic decides silently, mentally congratulating herself on a job well done.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
> New Kamakura City on Mars
> 
> "If you call me that again you're going to find out how well you can race from the inside of a full-body cast!" Thalessa growled in a low voice, bringing the viewscreen up close to her azure framed face.  Men.  "Vincent is handling things here, so I'm free to come fix whatever trouble you've dug yourself into."  Suddenly she frowned, narrowing her eyes warily as she peered even closer, as if trying to spear Chase with her gaze right through the device.
> ...




Chase grins, his nomral boyish grin, "Just a lead I got, don't worry, I can handle it, you continue your little search for the bounty, alright babe?" he winks, "but if ou must know, hooked up with an old friend who might know something as long as I do them a favor... just one more race... for Wildcard, should not be so bad, right?""

Chase winks, "Knew you would agree," looking at the growing glare on Thalessa's face, "but I got a date to keep.. talk to you later boss!"

Chase hangs up, and makes his way back to the bar where he met the bartender, already having forgotten her name, but well hoping he won't have to... he smirks, thinking of the race tommorow, the fun for tonight, and of course the bounty.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 25, 2003)

Vincent drops off the dishes for everyone while Bobcat and the old lady are talking. _Let's hope the girl doesn't scare her off, he thinks._

As he's returning the dishes, Vincent looks around for any monks who might be able to tell him when the abbot will be available later.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Chase found himself back at the bar again, the patrons pretty much barely moved - their drinks having gone and came with increasing frequency.  The same three strange men sat at the table, the same customers, and the same bar girl behind the counter with her father not too far away either.

He looked up as Chase entered, his eyes narrowing, but he didn't say anything more.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The old woman's eyes widened and she whispered to Bobcat.  "Its not nice to gossip about the vice abbott like that...even if he likes wine and women a bit too much."

Meanwhile, Vincent glanced around and realized that now that the zazen was over, the monks were all heading back to their daily tasks around the temple and its vast grounds.  He could approach any of them he wished.  Some were heading out to the gardens, some to clean up the dishes, and a few to sweep the room.

OOC: Bobcat, Vincent


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
> New Kamakura City on Mars
> 
> Chase found himself back at the bar again, the patrons pretty much barely moved - their drinks having gone and came with increasing frequency.  The same three strange men sat at the table, the same customers, and the same bar girl behind the counter with her father not too far away either.
> ...




Chase made his way to the counter, and smirked to the bar girl, "Glass of water, and something edible, what do you reccomend?" Chase winks to the three strange men with a smirk.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The bar girl waved at Chase as he came in, bright eyes lighting up at the sight of him as she self-consciously patted down her light blonde hair with its dark roots.  "Hi there!" she called out coyly as she set a drink before him and a small little menu of various tidbits.  "I'm glad you came back so soon.  What happened to your friend?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
> New Kamakura City on Mars
> 
> The bar girl waved at Chase as he came in, bright eyes lighting up at the sight of him as she self-consciously patted down her light blonde hair with its dark roots.  "Hi there!" she called out coyly as she set a drink before him and a small little menu of various tidbits.  "I'm glad you came back so soon.  What happened to your friend?"
> ...




Chase looks at the menu, and speaks nonchalantly, "You know, enjoying the sites of the city," he finally looks up and smiles, "I will have the burger, hold the onions, and some fries.  But my friend, he has things to do," he winks to the girl, "me, I have people to see," he adds nonchalantly.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Giggling, she leaned over the counter, meeting his eyes with her own hazel ones.  "I hope I'm one of those people," she spoke with heavy inflection on the flirtation.  "I get off in a few hours...you want see me then?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Chase smiled sly, _Sometimes it is just too easy... sometimes..._ he raised a brow, "Alright, I guess I can swing by, not much else I got going on till the morning anyways."

Chase eats his meager meal, and makes small talk, taking time to get to know the faces of the room.  He leaves a healthy tip, and then gives Gilgamesh a call as he leaves the bar, just to see just what he was up to.  

_I hope Gil has something useful, and well the others too, though I don't think Selena would doublecross me, so she may be a great lead... course she is really bitter..._ Chase sighs, as he stands on the street trying to contact Gil.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 27, 2003)

Since he's already near the dishes, Vincent will approach one of the cleaners in the dining hall.

"Excuse me, but I needed to speak with the abbot. Could you tell me how I might get an appointment?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 28, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple - Dining Hall
New Kamakura City on Mars_

While Bobcat continued her interrogation of the old woman, Vincent cornered one of the monks washing the bowls.  The monk glanced up as the other man approached with a simple rather patiently look on his face.

After Vincent spoke, the monk nodded slightly.  "You may speak to the abbot now if you wish spiritual guidance.   He is in the main temple hall with some of the worshippers."

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 28, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple Courtyards
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Thalessa inhaled sharply in surprise, scowling furiously at the blank viewscreen.  Words could not begin to form even in her mind, and if the comlink hadn't been attached to her wrist she would have thrown it against the temple's wall.  As it was, she nearly bent down to swipe up a rock, but instead settled for slapping the wall roughly with the flat of her palm.  It was hardly satisfying though considering she couldn't break it and then crush it to dust with her heel.

After a short round of smacks and kicks she leaned her forehead and forearms against the wall, breathing deeply.  _Stupid!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

After Chase speaks with Gil, if he answers, he will go and grab a change of clothes, something not too flashy, but definitely, stylish, and then swing by the bar, to pick up the young girl, who's name at the moment escapes him, not that it matters to him...

_Hmm, dinner, some fun... and then some REAL fun... good way to blow off steam before the race tommorow..._ Chase steps into the doorway of the bar with a smirk on his lips, he speaks calmly, "So you ready to do this or what?"


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 28, 2003)

i]Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars[/i]



> The old woman's eyes widened and she whispered to Bobcat.  "Its not nice to gossip about the vice abbott like that...even if he likes wine and women a bit too much."




Bobcat nodded sympathetically, then moved so she was less than an arm's length from the woman.  Her smoky voice was low, conspiratorial.  "Has this love for wine and women gotten him into any kind of trouble?  Does the abbot know?"  She was truly curious at this point, and getting into the thrill of hearing dirt on other people.  Lord knows, there wasn't much gossip to be had on the _Bebop_.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 28, 2003)

Vincent thanks the monk and turns to leave. On his way out, he gestures to Bobcat to make sure she knows where he is going, and that he'll be back soon.

Once in the courtyard, he stops and looks around for the abbot. He'll wait until it seems the man has a free moment, he doesn't want to interrupt any speech he may be giving to worshippers. Once he sees an opening, he approaches.

_Let's hope the abbot's in a better mood now..._

Vincent puts on his best courtroom smile. "Sir, I was hoping to have a word with you now that the service has concluded. My companions and I were hoping to help you recover your scroll, and we needed to get some information about Jun. Is it possible that you could answer a few questions?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Chase's attempts to contact Gil had been useless.  He could not seem to find his friend anywhere... but he stood there in the doorway of the bar and Gil was still no where in sight.

Anna stood there, beaming and smiling in a sweet frock that showed off her youthful legs.  It looked like she took extra special care tonight with her appearance, plenty of makeup and an elaborate hairstyle.

Her father stood behind the bar, glaring at Chase - not too pleased about any man about to take her off into the Kamakura evening.

The three old men were still there, but this time the beer had been augmented with chips and a card game that looked like it was going where fast.

Over in the corner though, a new arrival sat over in a booth.  Tall, striking, with something about her that seemed reminscent to Thalessa.  Perhaps the cold gleam in those dark eyes, or the graceful ease with which she surveyed the room periodically while sipping her drink.  The aura of danger permeated every pore of her lustrous skin.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Glancing around, the old woman leaned closer.  "Well...you didn't hear it from me,  but I heard the vice abbot as a woman on the side and someone the abbot doesn't approve of at all.  And the local bars here know the vice abbot pretty well I hear."

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple Area
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Very calm eyes rested on Vincent and for a moment he felt as if peace and tranquility suddenly descended upon Mars and enlightenment was only one breath away.  Then the abbot spoke, his voice smooth and reassuring, very different from the man who had been yelling and slapping people earlier.

"Yes?  Who are you?" he asked politely with some curiousity in those eyes.

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

Chase whistled, looking Anna up and down, "Oh man, whew... I just stole me an angel from Heaven... you look great," he gives her one of his patented smiles.

Chase takes her arm and leans in with a whisper, "In more precise terms, you look stunning..." he glances to her father and then to the women, "I don't recognize some of these faces... who is the woman... she looks dangerous... in my line of work I like to stay abreast of the people around me."

_Why do I get the feeling, she is connected to this Junoi character... just my gut feeling._


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 30, 2003)

Vincent bows and presents a business card. "My name is Vincent Lam, and I'm with a bounty hunter crew on the ship _Bebop_. We're attempting to pick up the trail of Junoi and your stolen scroll. It might be easiest if you could just start at the beginning- what were the circumstances of the theft, for example?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 31, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

After a round of blushing, primping, and adoring smiles at Chase's compliments, Anna glanced over at the woman.  "Oh, she's the one I was telling you about.  The one who was asking about the Jun Kuroi guy."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 31, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple Area
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The abbot folded his arms, tucking them in the wide sleeves as he regarded Vincent thoughtfully.  After a moment, he motioned for the other petitioners to disperse and then for Vincent to follow him as he walked.

"You wish to undertake the responsiblity of bringing the scroll back to the temple?  It is a great treasure of the people.  I am only afraid that Jun has taken it only to sell it to the highest antiquities bidder.  Tell me, do you know the history of Mitsuhiro and his scroll?"

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *After a round of blushing, primping, and adoring smiles at Chase's compliments, Anna glanced over at the woman.  "Oh, she's the one I was telling you about.  The one who was asking about the Jun Kuroi guy."
> 
> OOC: CHASE *




"Thanks babe," Chase looks to the woman, gives her  wink, hoping she sees it, and wonders, and then leads Anna outside, "so shall we get some dinner?  I know a great place, back when I used to race on the circuit," though while he talks he keeps an eye out.

Chase pauses and turns to Anna, "Or maybe you got a suggestion of something you would like to do?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 1, 2003)

Vincent follows the abbot and shakes his head. "We came straight here, I didn't have much time to find anything out before hand. Not usually the way I like to do things, but that's how it played out. Can you tell me the scroll's history?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 2, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Temple Gardens
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Early seventeenth century...the Momoyama period," the abott spoke as he moved through the tranquil gardens. All around them Vincent could see monks in the daily tasks, perfecting the beauty of the Zen garden.

"Karasumaru Mitsuhiro was born an aristocrat but lived as a diplomat and poet.  Very few artworks survive from the period...even fewer after the Gate Incident."  The air hung for a moment with the fragrance of Jasmine.  "What we bring from Japan to Mars is all that is left of our heritage.  That scroll is a priceless treasure that belongs to the people - a treasure of our past."

He stared into the sunset.  "We have so few memories of our past especially in these times.  We forget who we have been and look at the present - at momentary satisfaction.  Perhaps you know something of that...you who run from your past?"

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 2, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar - Outside
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The young girl squealed slightly, slipping her hand into his and dragging him along.  "How about dancing?!  I know this _great_ place!  Its so popular and expensive but I know you can get us in!  I Just KNOW you can!  Right?  You're a big star and all.  Right?  You can get me in, can't you?"  She looked at him with big pleading eyes.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 2, 2003)

Vincent is somewhat taken aback by the abbot's question and hesitates a moment. "Yes, I suppose I can relate..."

He is silent for a moment, and then returns to the business at hand. "So you think that Jun will take the scroll to a collector, then. I don't suppose there's anything else he'd do with it, and it is quite valuable. Have any collectors expressed an unusual interest in the scroll, or made offers? And do you know if Jun has any contacts in the market?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

Chase smirked... making one last glance to the woman, _Check you later... why do the bad ones always have to look so good..._, he focused his attention on Anna, "Sure thing, it should be a breeze, and I would love to see what kind of moves that body can do...."

Chase follows Anna to the expensive... exclusive club... his mind abuzz with the euphoria of a race in the morning, Gil's status, and just how good the Captain would look in a teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini... and of course Selena...


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 2, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Really?" Bobcat asked, in shock.  "I always thought that monks weren't allowed to drink.  Do you know anything about the abbot's woman?"  The mechanic puts a hand against her heart solemnly.  "I promise that no one will know what I learned from you- I don't betray my confidences that easily."  As if to assure herself, she takes a quick cursory look about her to make sure they aren't being overheard.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple Area
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The abbott sighed, shaking his head.  "You do not understand, young one.  The scroll is more than just money.  It chronicles the history of my family.  We are descendants of Mitsuhiro.  Jun...he lived here at the temple all his life...how would he know who to contact for something like this?  Of course we've had offers from private collectors, from museums...do you think he would do such a thing as sell it like a common trinket?"

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar - Outside
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The club was loud - in all manner of the word.  Garish neon lights, garish people - all of course dressed in the latest Mars fashion which seemed to be getting worse each passing season.  At the door, two huge bouncers stood there, neither looking particularly friendly.

Anna squeezed Chase's arm, slipping her own in his and dragged him toward the two men.  "You have to let me in now!" she calls out smugly to them.  "I have Chase Williams with me!  And he's taking me inside!"

The two men look askance at him, a skeptical expression on their faces.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Vice abbott," the old woman corrected sternly.  "Our abbott is a good, kindly man.  The vice-abbott...his vices are well known but everyone looks the other way because he is to inherit."  She gestures around at the wealth.  "As you can see, the abbott of this great temple holds much power in the city."

"As for women, the vice-abott likes anything that's young, pretty and easily manipulated," the old woman snorted derisively.

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 4, 2003)

> "Do you think he would do such a thing as sell it like a common trinket?"




Vincent sighs inwardly. _Isn't that what you were telling me at first?_ he thinks.

"I'm just trying to establish what Jun's plans might be. If we can determine what his intentions are, it will be easier to track him. If you don't think he'll sell the scroll, then why do you think he stole it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

_Play it cool Chase..._ Chase smiles, "I think they know who I am babe, though I would be surprised if I am not on the guest list," Chase flashes some woolongs to the bouncers, "Though maybe we can get inside, so my girl and I can enjoy the music..."

_Bluff +6, along with Wealth of 4, if I am assumin correctly as long as the wealth is not over my wealth or above 15, my wealth rating does not go down right?_


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 4, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat fixes the old woman with a bright beaming smile.  "Thank you very much... for the information on the _vice_ abbott," she says, making sure to emphasize the correction.  "I suppose we can only hope that he turns his act around and learns some self-denial, man, for the good of the temple."  The mechanic turns to leave and then remembers herself and turns back to the elderly matron.  "Peace," she says politely, raising two fingers in a V.

Then she turns to head to the courtyard, which is the last place she saw Vincent heading.  "Wonder what Vinnie's up to," she thinks aloud, a hop in her step.  "Wonder if he's managed to dig up any dirt?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Temple Gardens
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The abbott's face grew slightly more saddened.  "Jun...he is a good boy...I do not know why he took it.  Yes...it makes sense to you that he would sell the scroll...but I tell you...that is not him.  He is a good boy and I cannot understand why he would take it."   He glanced off into the horizon.  "I cannot understand it  at all.  Perhaps more meditation would enlighten me.  Would you care to join?"

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat walked out into the temple area but she didn't see Vincent or the Abbott there.  Though she did see Thalessa standing over in the corner near one of the guards -- looking none too happy at all.   The monks around her moved at a leisurely but efficient pace doing their daily tasks.

A moment later, she heard steps behind her and a voice - quite smooth if a bit nasaly - speaking.  "Is there anything I can help you with?"  A turn revealed the Vice-Abbott with his oily smile.

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

_Horuka’s Neighborhood Bar - Outside
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The bouncers looked skeptical for a long moment, but they nodded for Chase to proceed in -- after he greased their hands further in addition to his bluff.  Anna squealed with delight and squeezed Chase's arm, casting a smug look at the rest of the people waiting in line.  A whisper in his ear promised him that she was _all_ his tonight.

Inside the club the music pounded in his ears and threw him into an estatic wave and of course the air thick with smoke -- the origin of which certainly was illegal -- bouyed him up even more.

Many people were either dancing underneath the flash of lights or sitting around tables consuming incredible amounts of liquor and other substances perhaps not quite that legal either.  Everyone looked dressed in the latest fashions and possessed a sneer acquired by knowing they were better than anyone else.

And of course, Chase fit it in perfectly.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2003)

Chase smiled seeing all the debauchery, _Welcome home..._ Chase takes Annaonto the dance floor, and orders drinks for the two of them, and well proceeeds to have a good time, playing it cool, and suave, and keeping an eye out for any trouble... all while enjoying himself.

_Well these are the kind of missions I can handle!_ Chase muses to himself, holding a drink in one hand, and Anna in the other as the two dance, "This place never dissapoints!"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 5, 2003)

Vincent does his best to hold back a smirk. "Well I'd like to get on the trail as quickly as possible- the longer one waits, the more difficult the job becomes. And as more time passes, things are going to get dangerous for Jun. A lot of the hunters out there aren't going to stop to look into his motives, they're just going to start shooting."

He looks at the abbot pointedly. "I think we can bring him and the scroll back without trouble if we can find him. But to do that, we need more information. Can you think of anywhere he might go, or anyone he might try to get to? You've probably got the most insight into him of anyone here, so you've got the best chance of pointing us in the right direction."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 7, 2003)

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

They weave, they party, they slink all around the dance floor.  By the time they were halfway into the date, Anna was rip-roaring drunk and it certainly didn't look like she was going to stop any time soon.  Not to mention that she was trying every smoke she could get Chase to procure for her.

Giggling, she hiccuped and sighed, leaning all over him.  "I think I drank too much...it all wants to come out now."  She giggled again.  "Gotta find the girly room!  You going to wait for me handsome?"

From the corner of Chase's eye, he noticed two men watching him - both of them tough looking and well-dresed.  They each nursed a glass but neither looked like they were drinking.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 7, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Temple Gardens
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The abbott shook his head, heading off toward the meditation rooms in a slow gait.  "He has lived his whole life here.   I don't know who he would know out in that world.  I don't understand why he would go.  Why would he need money?  I thought he was so happy here...he seemed so happy."

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 7, 2003)

Vincent keeps pace with the abbot toward the meditation hall.

"I can see you're busy, but I do need one more answer- how do you know that Jun stole the scroll? Did someone see him take it, or was there a note or anything like that? How was the theft discovered?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

Chase glanced to Anna, "Uh huh, yeah I will be here," his attention focused on he two gentlemen, _Two against one, I don't like those odds..._

Chase takes a seat, and keeps an eye on them, and will watch them, and if they make eye contact he is going to make it known he sees them...


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 7, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat's grin was ear-to-ear.  "Thanks, but I'm just looking for a friend of mine.  About yay high, dark hair, dark suit?"  Subtly (but not too subtly), she looked the Vice-Abbott up and down, and grinned again.  "Well, I guess she was right," she added just loud enough for the man to hear, with a wistful sigh.  "It's a pity."

A stray hand went to one of her pony-tails, which she slowly stroked, twirling the long thick braid between her fingers.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The vice-abbott returned her appraisal with his own which was far from subtle but highly appreciative.  "Well, let me help you find your companion," he offered with a slight bow.

Rather cherubic but rough red cheeks, and beady eyes, the vice-abbott certainly didn't win any beauty awards, but there was something about him that spoke of hidden depths.

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Temple Gardens
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"No one saw him take it.  One of the monks who take care of the temple treasures discovered the scroll missing from hits display case the next day and we learned that Jun had gone." The abbott answered sadly.

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Once Anna left, the two men stood up from their seats and glancd at each other before making their way in Chase's general direction.  One was taller and bulker while the other shorter and wiry.  Both looked very strong - street toughs in the latest fashions.  When they got close enough to Chase, the taller one spoke, "You Chase Williams?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

Chase nonchalantly played with his drink, "Who is asking," he looks up, _This could be bad..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The man who spoke gave him a less than friendly smile.  "We just want a word with you...wanna take a step outside?"  His knuckles cracked ostentatiously.

Gesturing toward one of the back exits, the other man grinned.  "Just a couple of fans who wanna talk business...you know..._business_."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *The man who spoke gave him a less than friendly smile.  "We just want a word with you...wanna take a step outside?"  His knuckles cracked ostentatiously.
> 
> Gesturing toward one of the back exits, the other man grinned.  "Just a couple of fans who wanna talk business...you know...business."
> *




"Yeah, sounds real enticing, but if you got something to say, then spill it, my time is precious buddy," Chase replies, "but I am free to sign autographs, either of you got a pen?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The two men glance at each other and approach Chase, cautiously, but closely enough that they were definitely well within his comfort zone.  One places a hand on the bar counter where he stands.

"We can take care of our business the easy way, or we can do this the hard way," the man sneered unpleasently.  "You pick but I wouldn't want that pretty boy face of yours looking like a mashed potato the next morning all for not wanting to discuss some business."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

Chase stood, with asmile, "Hey I live and die by this killer smile, lets keep it easy," he walks by the bartender, "keep my tab going for the young lady, give her some water, though," then he glances to the men, "lets talk," and follows them.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 9, 2003)

Vincent nodded to the abbot. "I see. I'd like to talk to the monk later, if that's possible. Also, I'd like to see Jun's quarters, he may have left some sort of clue behind."

If the abbot has no objections, he asks "How was the scroll normally kept? Was it locked up, guarded, anything like that?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 9, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat considered the vice-abbott's offer carefully, and then seemed to decide that it would do no harm.  "Okay, man," she acquiesced, showing him both her palms.  "I suppose you know your way around this place better than I do."  She let him guide her in a direction of his choosing.

"So, what is it that you do around here?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Temple Gardens
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Akitomo," the abbott spoke in a loud commanding voice, gesturing for a very young monk to come toward him.   

The young man looked reed thin but had a rather pleasant, friendly expression. He bowed respectfully while greeting the abbott and the visitor.

"Mr. Lam is here to recover the scroll.  Please give him the help that is required."  The abbott sighed wearily.  "I will be in the meditation room.  I hope you find the scroll and Jun, both unharmed, Mr. Lam.  May nature show you the way."  He gave Vincent a slight bow before moving onward.

Akitomo bowed again to Vincent.  "Jun's quarters are in the back," he spoke in that calm, almost cheerful voice that the younger monks seem to all have.  "Please come."  He gestured for Vincent to step ahead of him onto a stone path.

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"I am but a humble caretaker," the vice-abbott replied, leading her onto a path that wove around the temple.  "The grounds of the temple and all its worshippers are under that care."  His eyes glanced at her slyly.  "What brings you to the temple?  I have not seen you here before...I am sure I would remember such a beautiful young lady."

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The men both lead him into a small corridor in the back of club.  Narrow, cramped and smelled like a combination of urine and vomit...not the most pleasant of places indeed...they stood there, one on either side of him to prevent any escape.

"Now," the big one was saying, crackling his knuckles.  "I hear that you've been sticking that nose of yours in business that you shouldn't be.   I hear that you been talking to people you shouldn't be talking to.  I don't think Mars is ready for you to be here...so maybe you should do yourself a favor and leave tonight."

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Chase folds his arms, "Well I apologize for asking, but I am just a curious fellow, but I got a few things to handle around town in the morning, and then I can be off, if you two fellows don't mind.  I mean what kind of guy do you think I am, some kind of crazed gun-wielding, kung-fu master bounty hunter?  I just race cars, and meet fast women..."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 11, 2003)

Vincent thanks the abbot for his time and follows Akitomo along the path. As they walk, he asks the monk basic questions such as how long he'd been at the temple, how he came to be here, etc. He will then ask him the question he'd been leading up- what does he think of Jun's disappearance?


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 11, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat's eyes widen in mock surprise.  "Really?  So you're in charge around here?  Well, my friends and I came when we heard about the scroll getting stolen.  We want to help catch Jun Kuroi and bring the scroll back to the temple."  She raised an eyebrow at him as she looked the vice-abbott up and down again.  "We didn't know that the monks of this temple took such good care of themselves, though.  Now I almost feel as if we're unnecessary."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Monks quarters
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Akitomo answers the questions with a good-natured simplicity, explaining that he has lived here for nearly all his life...ever since his parents brought him here to be a gift to the temple.

At the question of Jun, he hesitated slightly and then shook his head, saying that he was only a low ranking monk who kept the living quarters clean.  With a gesture of his thin arm, he showed Vincent the large rectangular buildings that looked light and airy.  

He lead Vincent into one of them where he could see rows of beds with small tables that held a monks simple possessions which were barely anything at all and definitely nothing of value.  Windows lined the walls and smell of flowers pervaded the interior.

Heading toward one nondescript bed, Akitomo bowed slightly to Vincent and gestured at it.  "This is where Jun slept."


OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The vice-abbott nearly preened at Bobcat's compliment.  "We believe that there must be harmony in the body and the soul.  My name is Kazuhito."  The monk gave her a generous bow.  "And to such a beautiful lady as yourself, I am looking forward to any assistance I can give you regarding the return of such a precious temple artifact from such a depraved man."

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Don't play games with us," the man sneered at Chase, some not so fresh breath drifting to him.  "We don't want you asking questions, racing cars, or picking up no women...especially not that woman...got it?  You leave her and the planet...and maybe you get to keep your teeth."

"Why don't we step outside," the smaller man suggested with a rather unpleasent grin as he began to hustle Chase toward the exit door.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

_Cripes... where is a good wingman when you need him..._ "Whoa, let me guess is that your sister," shrugging the other gentleman off, "and step off, this is genuine Santo Pauli here, this stuff does not come cheap!"

Chase thinking quick, smirks, and screams out, "WHAT THE HELL, FREAKING NARCS!  Get the hell away from me!" He tries to rush past the men, with all his strength, making a big scene and kicking over tables and chairs to cover a speedy escape, if he sees Anna and she is close by he will snag her, if not, the poor girl is on her own...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 13, 2003)

Vincent looks around the room and thinks, _Oh yeah, monks. Like there would be anything to search._

He takes a couple of minutes to look over the area Akitomo pointed out (OOC Spot +3, take 20). He then shakes his head, turns back to Akitomo, and asks to be shown where the scroll was kept.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 14, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Monks quarters
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Vincent wasn't able to find anything in the vicinity of the monks quarters.  It looked like Jun had pretty much cleaned out the place when he left, taking whatever little possessions he had with him.

Akitomo led him to another building where a few guards stood.  They scrutinized him for a long moment before  allowing them both in the building once the monk explained their task.  The building itself was as beautiful as the temple but not nearly as ornate.

Inside were many glass cases.  He was led to one that had a velvet cover over it.  When Akitomo lifted the cover, /incent could see the empty spot where the scroll would have been.

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 14, 2003)

*Round One*

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Both men reach out and grabbed both of Chases' arms and pandamonium broke out in the club.  They dragged him for a few feet toward the back door.

Intiative:
Shorter man 12
Tall man 8
Chase 5


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 14, 2003)

Vincent looks over the room, and especially the empty case. Then he asks Akitomo, "How are the guards posted? I'd like to speak with whoever was on duty the night it was stolen."

(OOC Are the guards on the entrance to the room, or just the entrance to the temple building itself? Or is this the only room?)


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 14, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Thank you for your help," Bobcat told the vice-abbot with a relieved laugh.  "I'm Bobcat.  I was wondering what you could tell me about the scroll's thief?  How did he get away with it?  Such an important relic of your temple must have been guarded, huh?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Both men reach out and grabbed both of Chases' arms and pandamonium broke out in the club.  They dragged him for a few feet toward the back door.
> *




Chase thrashes about, trying to free himself, he will try and free himself, if possible, and will make their lives a living hell till they let him go, of course if they keep drag him off, he is probably in for a beating, and his face is too pretty for that...

"Get your hands off me, hey can't we work something out?"

_If Chase can he will run..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Monks quarters
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Tanaka and Nomu always guard at night," Akitomo answered while waiting patiently for Vincent to finish.  "They should be eating their dinner presently and preparing for the night watch."

Vincent combed the building, but all he could see so far was that it had been cleaned.  It appeared the monks must clean daily and don't seem to appreciate the idea preserving crime scenes. 

The two guards are standing outside the building.  No one stands inside except for Vincent and Akitomo.  There is only one exit and that is where the guards are standing.  The windows look very well fashioned and certainly not broken in any way.  The locks looked quite secure.  

Akitomo confirms that none of the windows had been broken into and the windows can only be opened from the inside.

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat could see the vice-abbott force down a sneer and keep the smile on his face when he answered her.  "This...thief is a false one...unpure.  He does not practice what he preaches.  He believes himself superior to everyone when he is but a worthless one. He practices ways, terrible thieving ways which are unknown to the true monk.  I am sure he could have done it easily...so trusting was everyone toward him."

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

*Round Two*

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Chase is able to break free of only one of the men's grasps.  The tall man still holds on to him while the short man opens the door that leads into the back alley bursts open as .  To their surprise a man stands outside which Chase recognizes immediately as Gil.

"I eave you for a few seconds and already you get into trouble?"  Gil speaks with a grin.


OOC: CHASE

Intiative for Round Three:
Shorter man 15
Chase 8
Tall man 7
Gil 6


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 16, 2003)

Vincent finishes looking around. "Well, the thief definately would have had to come through the front door, which means the guards would have seen him. We'll wait for them to arrive and then I can talk with them."

"You were the first to report the scroll missing, Akitomo? What time did you make the discovery?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 17, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat nods, appearing to hang on the vice-abbott's every word.  "My, that does sound bad.  Is he dangerous, man?  Like, is he trained in the martial arts?  He must be real slick if he pulled the wool over on you," she tells him.

Suddenly, she halts in mid-stride, grasping Kazuhito by his upper arm.  "Asking around, I heard that he'd grown up here in the temple.  Got any idea where he'd boogey to after he stole the scroll?"

_Hey, that last part rhymes!  I'm a poet and I didn't even know it!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

Chase smirks, before realizing he is still in danger, "Now you are in trouble...  you goons!"

Chase ties to break free of the hold, still trying to get away... hoping that Gil has something up his sleeve...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Temple Treasures
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Akitomo nodded to Vincent's question.  "I was the first one yes.  I came into do the daily cleaning that morning and noticed it was gone from its place of honor."

He noticed Vincent waiting and added, "the guards are eating and resting.  It will be another hour or more before they arrive for their shift.  Do you wish to wait that long?"

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The vice-abbott snorted.  "Dangerous?  Only as dangerous as a rodent...he fancies himself a warrior monk but he is nothing...absolutely nothing.  And he knew that and that is why he stole the scroll.  For the money...like the rodent he is."

"Where would he be?  Probably hanging out with the scum that inhabits Kamakura.  I'm sure if you look there you'll find him."

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

*Round Three*

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The shorter man released chase and swung a punch at Gil who managed to duck it.

Meanwhile Chase frees himself from the other man, stepping backwards a bit but still within fighting distance.

The taller man swings his fist toward Chase, surprised that he had gotten away.   The fist barely misses Chase face and smacks a glancing blow to his arm. [DMG: 1]

With a big yell, Gil swings his leg to impact against the shorter man, but he man also managed to duck out of they way.

Intiative for Round Four:
Shorter man 15
Chase 8
Tall man 7
Gil 6

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 19, 2003)

Vincent glances at his watch. "An hour? I probably should get going then. I'm sure the boss is getting antsy. I'll talk to them now, if you don't think I'll be disturbing them."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2003)

Chase winces, "Ouch that hurt... Gil... lets make tracks man!" He turns and starts to run, as fast as he can... "Come on Gil!"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 21, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Main Temple
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat favours Kazuhito with a slow smile.  "Listen, thanks for all your help, man," she tells him brightly.  "Don't worry, we'll catch the guy who did this, and the temple will get back its scroll."  After giving him this assurance, she paused for a moment, and pushed the red spectacles up her nose.  "If I wanted to meet up with you again after, can I get in contact with you?"

She attempts to give the vice-abbott her winningest smile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Dining Hall
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Akitomo led him to the dining hall where the guards were finishing up their meal.  As the two entered the room, Vincent could see the two men, both who looked  quite similiar, probably related kneeling at a table.  They glanced up as he was lead over to their table.

A few words in Japanese were exchanged between Akitomo and the guards before Akitomo spoke to Vincent.  "I have asked them about the day.  They said they did not see anything unusual and are very ashamed that something so terrible could happen.  They do not understand why the abbot has not ordered them removed from the honorable position after such an unforgivable lapse." 

Both guards hung their heads, looking silently distraught.

Just then Vincent saw the familiar form of Bobcat enter the dining hall.  Beside her stood the vice-abbott.

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Dining Hall
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The vice-abbott preened slightly.  "Well, miss...I can be reached here at the temple at all hours."  He then glanced around and gave her a very inviting smile in return.  "If you want to meet me later on tonight, maybe I can give you a more private view."

Just then they entered the dining hall and noticed Vincent talking to two guards.  The vice-abbott frowned slightly, but he didn't say anything.

OOC: BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

_Nightclub
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The shorter man swung at Gil, but he ducked that just in time to hear Chase yell about running as the tall man's punch miss the dexterous Chase who had just stepped out of the way in time.

Gil complied, breaking into a run just after Chase did, the two men hightailing it down the narrow alleyway

"Runnin'?  Why are we runnin?" he yelled as the men behind then shouted after them to stop.


Intiative for Round Four:
Shorter man 15
Chase 8
Tall man 7
Gil 6

OOC: CHASE


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 22, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Dining Hall
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Well, cool," Bobcat tells Kazuhito.  "I'll come by later tonight.  8 o'clock good with you?"

Spying Vincent, her eyes light up.  "Vinnie!  There you are!" she chides him merrily, running over to see what he's up to.  "Thanks, Kazuhito, I found my friend.  We'll talk later, dude."

Turning to Vincent, she clapped him on the shoulder.  "So, what's new, dude?" she inquired, looking rapidly between the two guards in the possibility that they might fill her in.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 23, 2003)

"Oh hey Bob, just finishing up here. Hang on a second."

Vincent turns to Akitomo. "So I take it no one entered during the night? Where they at the door all night? They didn't leave to check out a noise or something?"

While Akitomo poses the questions, Vincent is carefully watching the guards for anything suspicious. He's also keeping an eye on the vice-abbot's reaction.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Dining Hall
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"I shall look forward to it," the vice-abott tells Bobcat as he bows low in respect to her cute backside.  "From all sides."

Vincent really can only keep an eye on either the guards or the vice-abott, so he concentrates on the guards.  As Akitomo relays his question, the guards are silent for a long moment but shake their heads in a negative.  They look passive, their faces betraying no emotion whatsoever which Vincent immediately recognizes as the very asian way of 'taking the fifth'.

OOC: BOBCAT, VINCENT


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

Chase glanced over his shoulder, "Wwell cause, I couldn't think of anything else to do... besides, standing around and fighting wouldn't help us... I think those clowns were linked to the bounty!"

Chase scowls, as he rounds a corner, "God I am pissed, I was so getting laid tonight," he keeps running, "but like, nice of you to show up man!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Shen Lon sat at the table in a dingy bar somewhere in the less desirable part of town.  His whole day had been one listless nothing.  His life was starting to turn out that way ever since he left the syndicate.  The chaos kept him alive for now while he laid low.

For the last two days though, all he had heard about was that temple robbery and the bounty on the guy.  He had also heard his old friend Vincent Lam was in town and that the gang wasn't too enthused to hear about that either.

Cheung Lam, Vincent's father, and the Chinese triads...the trouble had been awful, but Shen had helped James get his brother Vincent out....Vincent owed him something.  Maybe he could get him off Mars...get him doing something.

Suddenly the door opened and beautiful dark-haired woman entered.  She gave a quick glance around as if measuring the crowd before heading over to the bartender and speaking with him.

In the corner three old men were busy drinking huge mugs of beer and playing cards.

"Damn...was that an ace?"

"Ace beer?"

"I want more beer."

OOC: RAVEN


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

_Back Alley Street
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The sound of gunfire interrupted their thoughts as they two hustled down the alleyway with the two men in hot pursuit.  Riocheting off the metal fire escape, one bullet nearly strikes Chase.

"What did you _do_!" Gil asks him, ducking his head further as they pump their feet forward.  "Are you sure you didn't run into her brothers or somethin'?"

OOC: CHASE


----------



## nimisgod (Apr 25, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Bells Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_


	With a finger, Shen subtly pushed aside the midnight strands of hair from his face.. It was an odd habit but it had stuck with him since he grew his locks long. His finger also brushed the tress behind his ear, doing a bit of eavesdropping while he was at it.

	While listening (or trying to listen), he stared down at his glass. A thousand different faces stared right back at him from a mirror bouyed by blood.

                 A smile cracked from Raven's features as memories echoed in the shadowed depths of his subconscious. Grey, Sable and Crimson. Somehow, he wrenched himself away from the past but the grin remained.

_Stupid..._


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 25, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Dining Hall
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"So I figure we're done here, huh?" Bobcat inquires of Vincent, hooking her arm in his.  "Because _I_ figure we're just about done here, man - haven't heard from the others in a while and that's probably not too good, man.  No telling what kinda trouble the Captain, Chase and Gil have gotten themselves into.  Besides, we gotta pool info."

Determined to leave the temple and round up the rest, she begins to tug Vincent towards the doors, the beaming grin never leaving her face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *The sound of gunfire interrupted their thoughts as they two hustled down the alleyway with the two men in hot pursuit.  Riocheting off the metal fire escape, one bullet nearly strikes Chase.
> 
> "What did you do!" Gil asks him, ducking his head further as they pump their feet forward.  "Are you sure you didn't run into her brothers or somethin'?"
> 
> OOC: CHASE *




"Hey, me get into trouble... please!" Chase looks for a vehicle, or anything to hop into and hotwire, preferrably something, with a convertable... "More or less they just hate beatiful people!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The woman spoke with the bartender, but he was close enough only to hear a few snippets.  She was asking him about someone...a white-haired man...strong.

Head to toe, she looked like a walking felony.  Black leather in all the right places with long raven hair pulled away from her face and running down her back in a wave of ebony.  The gun strapped on her thigh indicated that perhaps she wasn't an ordinary bar girl.

Then a sound echoing outside caught Raven's attention, caught everyone's attention...bullet's riocheting off walls.  Automatically everyone ducked but the woman rested one hand on her gun, staring toward the door tensely.

OOC: RAVEN


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

_Bangkok Street
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Damn...too close!" Gil called out as they ducked another shot and stumbled out of the alleyway and into a semi-busy street filled with people just starting to get pretty smashed with drink.

Nearby you see a sign advertising a bar.    "Brass Monkey Balls?  I think maybe that's what we'd be needing," Gil joked though not too far from the truth considering where the bullet could have hit him.

OOC: CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2003)

Chase nods... "Yeah, I agree!" he dives in the bar, and then makes a scene, with a flourish, regaining some of his composure before moving taking in the scene...

"Uhh... yeah... are you sure you want to stay here Gil?" Chase looks dubious... then glances outside.


----------



## nimisgod (Apr 26, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls Bar
New Kamakura City on Mars_

His stream of thought was interrupted by the sound of danger. His body automatically tensed up.

_ Are they here for me already? _

Perhaps it was the alcohol, or perhaps it was the exhaustion but Shen was tired of running. His hand slowly inched for his weapon beneath the long coat.

Raven never really made it into the more prestigious katana bearing ranks of the yakuza. But he was almost there in skill if not in spirit.  

_ Kono!_ _ I'm done with this. If they come for me now, they won't get me without a fight! _

He kept his eyes straight on the doorway, watching and waiting for his pursuers. 

_ Are They going to come in guns blazing? Or are They going to melt into the crowd and knife me? 

Wait a minute! I would think that They wouldn't give me warning if they wanted to kill me. No, this is someone else's problem... but..._

Shen relaxed his hands but he kept his senses sharp. Anything that threatened his safety was certainly going to get some. And that wasn't the alcohol speaking either.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 26, 2003)

> Determined to leave the temple and round up the rest, she begins to tug Vincent towards the doors, the beaming grin never leaving her face.




Vincent takes her arm and smiles back. "Sure dear, we're all set. Let's hit the town, huh?"

As they start to go, he leans in and whispers, "Play along here- I'm trying to irritate Kazuhito..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 28, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"What the?!" the bartender shouted out, reaching for his gun as Gil and Chase burst into the bar.  His keen eyes took in the two intruders, noting that neither seem to have a weapon out so he relaxed...only slightly.

The woman at the bar slid her foot backwards, a flash of recognition in her eyes at Chase and Gil.  Though whatever contemplations she may have had was quickly thrown away as Gil slammed the door shut behind him.

While he and Chase stood there, the entire bar staring at them, they could hear foosteps and heaving breathing from outside.

"Where did they go?" one of the two thugs called out in annoyance.

OOC: RAVEN, CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

Chase winks at the lady, "Haven't we met before?" he says with a grin, "Cause if not we should have..." he walks forward, seeming as if he fogot he was in dire danger, "I don't think we have, I know I would not forget your pretty face."

Chase flashes his trademark grin.


----------



## nimisgod (Apr 28, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls Bar 
New Kamakura City on Mars _

Shen spied the two newcomers with a mix of curiousity and suspicion but did not say a word. Their assailants were still out there and with guns, so they could burst in any minute, guns blazing.

He did not his guard down.

_ Who are these guys anyway? _


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 28, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *
> Vincent takes her arm and smiles back. "Sure dear, we're all set. Let's hit the town, huh?"
> 
> As they start to go, he leans in and whispers, "Play along here- I'm trying to irritate Kazuhito..." *




Bobcat arched an elegant black eyebrow.  "Whatever for?" she whispered back innocently, but behind the red-tinted sunglasses her eyes twinkled playfully.  Louder, she said, "Where're we headed, hombre?  There's a lot of town to hit, y'know?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Dining Hall
New Kamakura City on Mars_

The both of them could feel more than one pair of eyes burning into their backs as they leave, one one pair felt even stronger.  A glance back had Vincent staring right into the eyes of Kazuhito.  The vice-abott gives him a slow but not remotely pleasent smile.

Soon they were outside again in the fresh air and realized that evening had set in unawares.  They had spent more time at the temple than they realized.  Standing not to far away was Thalessa against the wall and looking very bored if not angry.  Every once in a while she was casting furious glances at the guard closest to her.

OOC: VINCENT, BOBCAT, THALESSA


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Chase!" Gil hisses, grabbing the other man abruptly by the arm.  "This is no time to get laid!  They're right behind us!"

And his words proved prophetical as  the thugs could be heard discussing which bar to go into and it sounded like the Brass Monkey was going to be their first bet.

The woman eyebrows arch slightly in the air, and the smile on her face is almost an amused smirk.  "Don't think you got time to worry about me, honey."

"I'd like to make it to the Bebop in one piece!" Gil hisses, trying to drag Chase toward the back.

Raven starts, recognizing the name of the ship as the one Vincent Lam was suposed to be on.

OOC: RAVEN, CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2003)

Chase grins following Gil, "Hey, sometimes a man gets swept up by a pretty face..." he winks to th girl, "any chance I could get your name beautiful?"

Chase struggles long enough to hear the name, and if she replies otherwise, follows gil, with his trademark grin.


----------



## nimisgod (Apr 29, 2003)

_  Brass Monkey Balls
New Kamakura City on Mars  _

Recognizing a heaven sent message when he saw one, Raven took the opportunity to remember the names said, particularly the name "Bebop". 

He then grabbed the guitar case beside him and shadowed the pair as best as he could, long hair swaying at his graceful movements.

_ I suppose its good to jump into trouble this time, instead of just letting it fall unto me...

Its best to wait to  introduce myself when they are in a mood to listen and not to run. _


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 29, 2003)

Vincent stops outside the gate and immediately lights a cigarette. "Finally...", he mutters. He glances at the guard, and then at Bobcat.

"I'll tell you what's going on when we get to the ship, Bob. Now, where's the boss?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 29, 2003)

The lanky mechanic unlaces her arm from Vincent's and marched over to where Thalessa was, grabbing her by the hand.  "She's right over here, dude!" she called back cheerily.  With the boss in tow, she headed toward the Bebop, making sure Vincent was following.

"I think it's almost time for a session of show and tell, don't you?  We're close to solving this thing, I can tell."

She flipped up her glasses onto her forehead so that she could see better in the gloaming, and shook her head in excitement, which caused her raven braids to twitch and jump like snakes.  "Ain't this great, Boss?  After this, we're gonna have more special bell peppers 'n beef than we know what to do with!"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 30, 2003)

"Well, as far as tracking Jun goes, I didn't find the slightest idea of where he might go. He could just be laying low somewhere, which is pretty much square one as far as we're concerned.

"If Jun has the scroll, then we won't find it until we find him. That's if he has it. Personally, I think the whole situation's a bit strange. It doesn't strike me that Jun has any motive for taking the scroll. I think that Kazuhito _does_ have a motive, given his lifestyle. And he's definately up to something. Whether or not that means has has the scroll is another question entirely.

"Anyway, that's why I wanted to irritate him back at the temple, see if he'll make a mistake somehow. Stirring the pot, so to speak."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Ota," the woman spoke, resting her elbows against the table as she leaned back.  "Setsuko Ota.   I think I'll be seeing you again, Chase Williams."

Gil yanked Chase along to the backroom, both of them stumbling.  "Gotta be a backdoor here somewhere.  Didn't you bring a gun or something with you?"

They were in some sort of storage room, but Gil dragged Chase along, kicking open the backdoor and taking him outside.  "What were you doing?  Why do you always think with that other head?  The Captain's gonna chop it off one day for sure.  Where to now?"

Meanwhile, Raven followed the pair as discreetly as he could, but they looked like they were in a big hurry alright.  Running down the street and trying to make it back to somewhere.

OOC: CHASE, RAVEN


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

_Horin-ji Temple - Outside
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Thalessa muttered something less than pleasant.  "Well, sounds like squat to me so far.  Maybe this Kazuhito does know something.  I got a call from Chase, but I think he's answering some other kind of calling tonight."

Pushing herself, off the wall, she headed toward the exit.  "What're you two thinking of doing tonight?  Scoping out vice-pervert?"

OOC: THALESSA, VINCENT, BOB


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 30, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *"Well, as far as tracking Jun goes, I didn't find the slightest idea of where he might go. He could just be laying low somewhere, which is pretty much square one as far as we're concerned.
> 
> "If Jun has the scroll, then we won't find it until we find him. That's if he has it. Personally, I think the whole situation's a bit strange. It doesn't strike me that Jun has any motive for taking the scroll. I think that Kazuhito _does_ have a motive, given his lifestyle. And he's definately up to something. Whether or not that means has has the scroll is another question entirely.
> 
> "Anyway, that's why I wanted to irritate him back at the temple, see if he'll make a mistake somehow. Stirring the pot, so to speak." *




Bobcat smiles at her companion.  "You read my mind, dude.  I got a feeling that the vice-abbott knows more than he's telling, and all we got to do is let him make a mistake and be there to observe."



> "What're you two thinking of doing tonight? Scoping out vice-pervert?"




The mechanic wears a sweet expression, which makes her look as if she did something incredibly naughty.  "Yeah, Kazuhito's our big lead at the moment, and I originally was gonna set you up with him Boss."  She turns to Vincent.  "I'm also thinking we should check out the local dives, man... the old lady implied he's a regular, and maybe someone else can give us a scoop on that score.  Meanwhile, I got a date with the man himself.  Around 8 tonight.  It might give someone else a chance to search his place without him being around.  Whadaya say?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

Chase follow along, sighing, "Man, I am lucky you came around when you did, you know I have been calling you all day, just skip out on a pal, why don't you?  Ota... eh... pretty name for a pretty dangerous girl... double meaning intended..."

Chase chuckles, "So back to the Bebop, sounds cool to me, want to grab some real food before we hit the ship?"

Chase will grab some sashimi to go, along with a soda, and relax back at the ship.


----------



## nimisgod (May 1, 2003)

_Brass Monkey Balls
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Raven continued following as best as he could, keeping a distance as far as possible. After all, if his hunch was right, his life did depend on it. 

If at any time along the way, his quarry makes a stop, then he will introduce himself. But otherwise...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 2, 2003)

> Meanwhile, I got a date with the man himself. Around 8 tonight. It might give someone else a chance to search his place without him being around. Whadaya say?"




Vincent holds up his hands. "Uh-uh, no burglaries for this guy. I think we've all been seen around the temple way too much today to go breaking in there tonight. We'll get Gil or Chase to do it..."

Vincent pauses for a moment. "Well, maybe we'll get one of them to do it. We should meet up with them, see what they want to do."

Vincent turns back to Bobcat. "I was actually thinking of going around and checking the bars while you were out with Kazuhito. If I know where he is there's less chance of running into him accidentally, and if the two of you are out on a hot date I've got reason to go asking around about him. We have to assume that he'll hear about it eventually.

"How long have we got until you're supposed to meet him?"


----------



## loxmyth (May 2, 2003)

_En route to the Bebop
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Bobcat shrugs.  "I didn't say _you_ had to do the snooping, there are like, five of us you know," she points out.  "I think Chase and Gil can earn their keep for once, huh Boss?"  She throws a wink Thalessa's way.

"I'm not sure where we're going, but I can always let you know when I get there."  The mechanic draws the small cell phone from her back pocket, wiggles it for emphasis.



			
				Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *
> "How long have we got until you're supposed to meet him?" *




"From now until I go to meet him at eight," she tells him.  "Which means I gotta go get all dolled up."  She picks up her already brisk pace.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

_Bebop
New Kamakura City on Mars_

There it stood, looking every bit like the former fishing trawler it was.  As soon as Chase and Gil walked up to it, they could see Vincent, Thalessa and Bobcat just arriving from the long day at the temple.  Thalessa didn't look particularly happy, Bobcat looked as if she was ready to start bouncy and Vincent looked thoughtful.

On the other hand, Chase looked as cool as usual and Gil was still agitated.  Behind them Raven followed carefully, still unnoticed by any of the others.  They were too intent on the food that Chase had just picked up, generously for everyone since Gil had insisted upon it.

Night was definitely upon them.

OOC: THALESSA, CHASE, VINCENT, BOBCAT, RAVEN


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2003)

Chase smirks as sees the others coming back from their little journey, "Yep, got us some real food for a change, not that I don't like Beef and Peppers, but good ol sashimi, with some nice wasabi... mmm mmm!"

Chase hops into a chair, and begins eating, "So you guys drag up anything useful, I mean, as far as my day went, I am surprised I am not bored to death!"

"Hey Captain, I saved you a seat right next to me, you look a little tense, maybe you need some of my special attention?" Chase grins.


----------



## nimisgod (May 3, 2003)

_Bebop
New Kamakura City on Mars_

"Vincent Lam, I have been looking all over for you"

Raven stepped away from the shadows of the night, bringing himself into the view of his quarry. One hand carried an old fashioned guitar case, hoisted over his shoulder, the other hung from his pocket of his long coat with a thumb. A faded old business suit could be seen beneath.

There was a subdued yet pleased look to his face, as if he had indeed been searching all over for the other. Some would have found this Chinese man's grin disturbing. 

"I hope you didn't forget a certain Shen Lon who helped you out in your time of need..."

The newcomer looked at the rest appraisingly, trying to ascertain the threat levels, should the other turn his back on the favor bestowed.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 5, 2003)

Vincent returns Lon's gaze with a carefully neutral expression. "Shen Lon. I almost didn't recognize you with the hair. Have you joined a band now?"

His eyes flick over to Gil and Chase and he smirks. "You didn't tell me you were bringing a friend back." Vincent looks back over at Lon. "What do you want?"


----------



## loxmyth (May 5, 2003)

Bobcat plops down in the seat Chase reserved for Thalessa, gave him a big grin, and then snatched a sushi roll off of his plate.  Opening her mouth wide, she crammed it in, chewed ravenously, then swallowed.

"Mmm-mm," she approved, offering Chase a playful wink.  "Almost as good as the Boss' bell peppers and beef!"

With the approach of the fellow who wore all black, the mechanic craned to see him, a curious frown replacing her earlier grin.  "Vinnie, is this dude a friend of yours?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Chase smirks, "Any time babe," he glances to Shen Lon, "Looks like an old buddy to me, Mars seems to be full of them... any luck with chasing Junoi?  Oh yeah, I got some business to handle in the morning... a race... for old times sake... think I may have a lead on the bounty... you are all invited to come watch me in my element!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 5, 2003)

_Bebop
New Kamakura City on Mars_

Thalessa snorted.  "I didn't know you were that much of an exhibitionist in the sack, but I'm not surprised."  Still she picked up the food and ate it while standing up, eyeing the newcomer suspiciously but letting Vincent handle the newcomer.

"Did you learn anything useful?  Or did you spend the whole time trying to get laid, Williams."

Gil laughed with a mouthful of food, some of which spewed out and landed on Chase and Bobcat.  "That last part nearly got him a bullet in the butt," he gaffawed, half choking.

OOC: EVERYBODY


----------



## nimisgod (May 5, 2003)

"Heh"  Shen chuckled at the tease. "Long hair's just my style"

He kept the expression as he hefted the case down, landing it carefully upon the floor so as not to damage the instrument within. 

"I just wanted to call in a favor. That's all"

Shen took a long look at the ship. "She's a sturdy one, I'll give her that."

He focused his attention back to Vincent, seriousness in his tone. "I need a way out of Mars. I don't suppose you could ask your captain to have me aboard. 

At least, for a trip out of Mars. I don't have much to pay with except for my talents on the field and maybe a little cooking" Shen did the latter with his knowledge of chemicals. It wasn't much (nor would it taste good) but it was most of what he had.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Thalessa snorted.  "I didn't know you were that much of an exhibitionist in the sack, but I'm not surprised."  Still she picked up the food and ate it while standing up, eyeing the newcomer suspiciously but letting Vincent handle the newcomer.
> 
> "Did you learn anything useful?  Or did you spend the whole time trying to get laid, Williams."
> 
> ...



*

Chase smirked, standing, springing to his feet, "Well like I told you, on the phone, I got a contact, who I think has a bead on Junoi, they may even be business partners, I won't know for sure until I race in the morning, which reminds me, I am going to need some backup, somebody out there, does not like me, of all people..."

Chase sighs, "But, I do know that there is another Bounty hunter, or maybe another player involved, a hot number, by the name os Setsuka Ota, damn she is fine..." he whistles...

"On top of that, two goons had the nerve to shoot at me!" Chase takes a seat, "But other then that, nothing much, you know the same old, same old..."*


----------



## loxmyth (May 6, 2003)

Bobcat looks from Chase to the newcomer.  "We got something too, dude.  Tell you 'bout it once the boss has decided what to do with this hombre, huh?"  She smiles knowingly, pressing an index finger to one side of her nose.  "Don't want to give away all our cards right off the bat, right?"

She stands and absently wipes Gil's spew off her cheek, flicking her wrist quickly to propel the detritus away from her.

Her multi-coloured eyes homed in on the guitar case he'd just set down, and she took an inquisitive step closer.  "What do you got in there?"  The question was punctuated with an excited gesture of her head at the case.


----------



## nimisgod (May 6, 2003)

"Just a few instruments, some sentimental, some functional. My guitar, for example" Shen found the woman's curiousity refreshing, in a world where not asking questions was the way to survive.

Strangely, he was reminded of a sister that seemed far too naive herself. He mentally shook himself free from the memory. 

On the outside, he patiently awaited the answer of the Bebop's crew and captain. Only a polite smile revealed his inner emotions, one tinged with warmth and cold, like a warm and humid breeze in a chilling rain.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2003)

"Sweet, play some tunes man, I could so use some actual music, instead of the screeches of our lovely captain... _'Chase do this... scrub that... stop looking at my ass... blah blah blah...'_ it gets old real quick!" Chase says aloud.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 7, 2003)

Vincent rolls his eyes. "Yeah, it's almost as bad as hearing Chase constantly talking about himself."

He says to Shen, "I guess it's up to the captain whether or not she wants to take a passenger. You'd probably have to pay with some work, and we're definately not leaving until we find the bounty we're after."

Moving closer to Thal, Vincent murmers "He could be good for that job Bob and I were talking about earlier, since he's not really a member of the crew..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Bebop
New Kamakura City

Thalessa looked Shen Lon over thoughtfully, shrewdness in her eyes as she ignored Chase's usual blatherings.  Something to which all members of the Bebop crew have had to be accustomed to in addition to his numerous midnight visitors.

"We could use a good hand on board," she agreed reluctantly.  "Fine.  Welcome aboard.  If Lam says your good, then you're good."  Giving a piercing gaze right at Vincent, Thalessa added, "And he's _your_ responsibility."

OOC: everyone


----------



## loxmyth (May 8, 2003)

No sooner had Thalessa agreed to let the new man join the group, did Bobcat start talking about what she and Vincent had discovered.  It was like a verbal dam inside of her had broken and was free to flow.

"Well, we checked out the temple and it seems like no one actually saw Junoi steal the scroll.  The vice-abbott, who is also the abbott's son, seems to get around a lot, womanizing and drinking and the like.  And he seemed pretty jealous of Junoi.  Anyone mention him?  His name's Kazuhito, by the way.  And I'm going out with him tonight to see if I can get him to slip up and spill something he doesn't want to.  And we wanted someone else to go check out the temple while he's away.  And someone to check up on what kind of company he keeps.  So that's what we know.  In a nut shell."

She pauses a beat, takes a deep breath, and then turns to Shen Lon.  "Welcome to the crew.  Can I see your guitar?  I play a bit too."

This last understatement was said in earnest.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

Chase yawns, "Well if someone wants to check out the temple, I can man the _getaway_ vehicle if need, if not, then I am going to crash, got a big race in the morning..."


----------



## nimisgod (May 9, 2003)

Most of Bobcat's words came speeding past Shen like bullets. Unused to the situation, it took him a few seconds to reel it all in... and take out the somewhat worn guitar from the case. 

He was careful not to reveal the rest of the boxes inside, though he tried not to be so conspicuous about his subterfuge.

"Here you go. Take care of the old girl, she's quite an antique." He carefully handed Bobcat the stringed instrument. 

_Admittedly, there was something to like about this girl..._

He then turned to Thalessa. "If its alright with you Captain, I'll help watch over... " Shen found himself lacking the name of the girl fiddling with his guitar. 

"...that one in her information gathering" The newcomer pointed at Bobcat instead.

"If I may suggest an idea: We can perform a play of sorts. Our main audience being the said clergyman and our goal: to wring out the truth. I suppose I can play the part of an antagonist, seeing that I haven't really been seen with the rest of you"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 9, 2003)

"It's only dinnertime now Chase. You can help me work the bars to find out about Kazuhito, and we'll get you back early."

Vincent sighs and looks over at Shen. "Well, we did need someone to check out Kazuhito's place while he's away. But what have you got in mind?"


----------



## loxmyth (May 9, 2003)

Bobcat took the guitar almost reverently.  "It's quite beautiful," she complimented him, and removed a guitar pick from behind her ear.  Strumming it across the guitar strings a few times, she played a quick riff she'd learned a while ago (Take 10, Perform(Stringed Instruments) +7).  A quick bouncy melody filled the room as one of her fingers danced across one end of the instrument, changing the liquid tones that sprang from it at will.

When Shen Lon was at a loss for words for her name, she told him.  "Bobcat."  Then she motioned at the others in turn.  "Thalessa, or the Boss as she likes to be known; Chase, Gilgamesh, and you already know Vinny.  This is the team."



			
				nimisgod said:
			
		

> *
> "If I may suggest an idea: We can perform a play of sorts. Our main audience being the said clergyman and our goal: to wring out the truth. I suppose I can play the part of an antagonist, seeing that I haven't really been seen with the rest of you" *




"Well, I'm listening, dude.  What d'ya want to do?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

"Yeah Chase Williams, I am the man with the speed in my blood, that and sex appeal, like man I had this sweet little number tonight by the name of Anna, had legs from here to Earth... and damn, if her rack wasn't just perky... and bountiful..." Chase sighs, "of course that was when these thugs tried to shoot me, such a crime, now she will never know the pleasure that is me..."


----------



## nimisgod (May 10, 2003)

"Well, by now, I think you know my full name as Shen Lon. I have been called 'Raven' by some, though I sometimes find it too melodramatic for my taste" Shen bowed. "I am pleased to meet all of you, Mr. Williams in particular. I think there are few who wouldn't be awed before such a...personality"

Neither biting sarcasm nor mocking tone were present  in Shen's comment. However, it seemed all too formal and polite, like a bellhop's tired 'good morning, sir' save far more verbose and complex.

Much tradition and formality have been thrust into the Chinaman's mannerisms. Even the blind could see through the occasional cold/warm smile the iron of discipline beneath the silk.

"Well, my first idea is to play upon this Kazuhito's jealous tendencies" Shen's finger went up to clear away his dark locks from his face. "To start, what if Bobcat here feigned affections for the obviously attention hungry monk? Given his nature, I would imagine that he longs for affection. Thus his heart, I think, is not so difficult to capture. 

Once done, we proceed to our second step:

Enter then a stranger that catches our young maiden's eye for but a single but very apparent moment. Jealousy sparks in our hot headed clergyman's heart and he is forced to take action.

Soon enough, we will see his true nature. His modus operandi in solving 'problems', so to speak. Once we know how he thinks and acts, its only a matter of time before he reveals to us his hand."

Shen of course was only thinking from the top of his head, from the information that was only then being processed in his brain. Bobcat's bouncing melody helped a little though

"This is of course, is assuming that he has quite a measure of predictability and he is willing to risk life and limb for young Bobcat here. Most likely though, he will be at his guard, considering the presence of bounty hunters in the area.

Its only a modest proposal, mind you. I think it would be much better and easier to slip past him if you could fill in the details, or at least, adjust and twist it according to your observations of the man. 

I have no first hand experience of him. He seems the sort I would rather avoid, though.

So, is this a feasible idea or a useless endeavor for our purposes?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 11, 2003)

Vincent says, almost grudgingly, "Well that is along the lines of what we had planned. Originally I was going to let slip to him that we didn't think Jun had the scroll, see if that led him to make a mistake."

"I'm not sure what else we could do to Kazuhito short of starting a fight with him. He's a sleazy scumbag, sure, but I don't think he'll show his hand too much going after someone who's recently irritated him. In his position he has to be more careful than that. Now, if this person also seems to have proof connecting him to a major crime, that's different."

"Either way, Bobcat will be trying to get info out of him tonight. While she's distracting him with that, someone else needs to work the bars and see what we can find out about him. And someone else needs to search his quarters, though I doubt he'd leave the scroll lying around there."

"And, finally, we need to start keeping a watch on him, seeing who he meets with and what he does. Especially if he's going to try and sell the scroll, which is the only reason I can think for him stealing it."

"There's also the possibility that we're wasting time with Kazuhito and that Jun really did take it."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2003)

Chase blinks, "Uh huh, I don't know," looks to everyone else, "Is that an actual plan... whoa dude... that whole planning thing... kind of scares me, I like to fly by the seat of my pants... " Chase grins.


----------



## loxmyth (May 12, 2003)

Bobcat inhales deeply, letting the musty scent of wood and leather fill her lungs.  Sighing a bit, she strummed the guitar once more, and then handed it back to Raven.

"Well, your plan could work with one modification... Instead of me checking out some other guy while I'm on this date (which would totally never happen in real life), how about the lucky fellow try cutting in?  I think we'd have a better chance if he didn't think I was a total slut or something."  Her blue and green eyes flit momentarily to Chase before returning to Shen Lon.  "By the way, that guitar's got some sweet harmonics, dude."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2003)

Chase grins, "I know you are the model of chastity... with really great legs... and a body that does not quit," he smiles, "I would never confuse you for a slut."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

Bebop
New Kamakura City

Thalessa rolls her eyes.  "That's easy enough for you to tell.  They're the only ones who would date a walking hormone pill like you.  So what?  We have Williams come swooping in and do his oh so tried and true - and very tired - lines on Bobcat to make this monk jealous?  And why do you think this Kazuhito guy would have the scroll?  The bounty is for this Jun fella, isn't it?"

OOC: everyone


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 13, 2003)

Vincent says, "The scroll's bounty is worth more than Jun- that's what they're really after. No one could think of a motive for Jun to take the scroll, but we Kazuhito may owe some money or something. Or he could just be an innocent slimeball."

"The main problem is that, aside from wandering around town, we have no leads on Jun. Maybe we can pick something up working with Kazuhito. I do agree that we shouldn't take all our resources off Jun, I'm just at a loss for what to do."


----------



## nimisgod (May 13, 2003)

Shen merely smiled warmly at the complement. Few have ever done so for the old thing, and at least, it gave him comfort to see it in competent hands.

"The idea was merely a proposal. Do with it as you please, everyone."  Shen knew that it was best that the "actors" modify the plans to their roles. After all, they were the ones taking the risks.  

"Also, I think we are group enough to be able to multi-task. If Bobcat and Williams are going after Kazuhito, then I can aid in the efforts to locate this Junoi person.

Do we have a place to start the search? A last whereabouts of sorts? Or has he simply disappeared into the night?"

Shen turned the situation over and over in his mind but the lack of information was troubling. Just for a moment, he caught himself throwing his entire effort into the investigation.

_Feels good to be on the prowl once more _

Shen asked for more details concerning the incident... well, at least, a more detailed analysis (beyond Bobcat's concise summary, that is). "What else have you found about this scroll's so-called-thief? What kind of person is he?

Perhaps if we can somehow re-enact the 'crime'..." Shen mused aloud.


----------



## loxmyth (May 16, 2003)

Bobcat shrugs noncommitally.  "We didn't learn much, dude.  Supposedly Jun was raised by the abbott - the vice-abbott's father.  He spent all his life in the temple and was apparently quite the looker.  They assume he's the one who nabbed the scroll because he's gone missing, but everyone notes it's totally out of character for him.  On the other hand, Kazuhito seems jealous of Jun - he's got that whole 'my dad likes you more than he likes me' vibe going on.  And is known about town for his own vices... women and drink.  I could be wrong dude, but he fits the profile of the thief better and Jun.  And like Vinnie says, we know next to nothing about Jun's whereabouts or where to start looking."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 17, 2003)

Vincent leans back and rubs his head. "That's pretty much it. Jun and scroll disappear in the same night, no one sees anything. There were two guards on the scoll room, they claim no one came in or out that night. But the front door was the only way I could see in, and I think the guards are hiding something. Short of bribing them with money we don't have, I dont' see a way to get the information out of them."

"Although... they may be more prone to talk tonight, when Kazuhito isn't around."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Chase shrugs, "well lets do somethin, or I am going to catch some sleep, a driver has to been fresh and wide awake."

Chase leans back and closes his eyes still listening.


----------



## nimisgod (May 19, 2003)

"At the very least, we aren't at square one. Theories are good places to start anyway.

When will this operation commence and what part shall I play? Or shall I be part of some other team for infiltratation?" Shen looked for a place to sit amongst the assorted couches of the Bebop.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

Bebop
New Kamakura City

"Let me get this straight before we all go jump'in around.  Bobcat is gonna go meet this Kazu guy.  Chase is gonna go piss Kazu off by hitting on Bobcat.  And then - what?  Who is gonna go back and talk to the guards?  You - Vin?  And what is Shen gonna do?  Go with you?"

Thalessa frowned, folding her arms and glancing around.  Is that the plan?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2003)

"Sounds like it will be boring..." he sighs, "but seeing as how I play an integral role, I think I am inclined to go along with it, I am just dissapointed I don't get to make my moves on the captain..." he looks to Thalessa, "looks like you could use a little warming up..."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 24, 2003)

Vincent sighs. "I'll head back to the temple, I guess. While I'm talking to the guards Shen can go in and look at Kazuhito's room, if he's willing. Then if there's time we can hit some of the bars and see if we can dig up any information on the vice abbot's social life."

"Tomorrow, if Chase's lead plays out, we may have some more information to try and track down Jun. Chase, what do you have set up for tomorrow, anyway?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 24, 2003)

"Doing a race for a old friend, if I win, I get some info, info that I think will help us bust the case wide open... of course I may need some protection, with the whole getting shot at by thugs to stop me from racing, thing," Chase replied, "It seems like a longshot, but I trust the source."


----------



## nimisgod (May 25, 2003)

"Very well then, I'll go with you, Vincent. I'm not completely confident with my skills in the art of subterfuge though I'll do what I can" Shen sat himself upon one of the sofas. He needed a little relaxing after a night's worth of shadowing.

_ Just one little mission and I'll be out of this Syndicate-ridden stink hole of a planet_


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

Bebop
New Kamakura City

Thalessa snorted.  "Alright, get off your lazy asses and get to work.  Earn that food or we're having more of that special cooking tonight."

Flicking a finger at Chase's hair, she stalked off into the interior of the ship with Gil.  "Me and Gil will hold fort and handle any back up if any of you are too wimpy to handle it yourself."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

The air was less dank that usual. That's probably cuz people didn't like smoke in their sushi for tonight.  Located in the business night time district, it only pretended to be something other than the dank beer-swilling drugged up dive it really was.

Bobcat entered the establishment, having received a note earlier that Kazuhito would be there waiting for her.  Inside, Chase was already waiting with a waitress on his lap - no big surprise there.

Over in the bar was Kazuhito, though Bobcat nearly didn't recognize him because he wasn't wearing his priestly robes.  Dressed in nothing but the latest fashions, it looked like a fairly expensive get-up.

OOC: Bobcat + Chase


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

Cat Tail Street
Kamakura City

Nightime in the big city.

As usual chilly, dank and dark.  The way to the temple led them through some quiet streets.  More time for contemplation, less time to get recognized by unsavory elements - at least they hoped so.

Their feet echoed in the pavement, little tunes in rhythm with each other with the faint nightime revelry a few streets away to act as background music to their lonely shuffle.

Periodically streetlights illuminated the  darkness.  In one they could see a figure leaning against it, soft curls of smoke drifting from his lit cigarette.  He was dressed in a tailored suit with a trenchcoat and a hat that covered his face in shadow.

OOC: RAVEN, VINCENT


----------



## loxmyth (May 26, 2003)

_Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City_

Bobcat drew a deep breath before she stepped forward, and checked her image in the nearest reflective surface she could find.  She was glad that she had decided to go with her most extravagant dress, which was a slinky form-fitting number that clung to her slim figure and showed off shoulders that were uniformly tanned.  It was made from a black spandex-like fabric that matched the colour of her hair, which was now artfully coiled into Princess-Leia-like buns that covered her ears.

Staring into her blue-green eyes, she realized she felt a little naked without her usually ubiquitous red specs and the thick strap of a guitar riding her shoulderblades was replaced by a purse strap.  _Could I be anymore the total opposite of me?_ she thought, and then lurched forward, almost tripping.  Looking down at her night-black pumps, she exhaled deeply.  _Nope, not much more._

Now she was walking towards Kazuhito, dutifully ignoring Chase as she concentrated on putting one foot ahead of the other.  For a moment, she considered turning back and leaving the bar.  Having the vice-abbott see her like this was almost beyond bearable.  Having _Chase_ see her in this getup was almost beyond bearable.  But she shook her head to chase away the doubts, and hoped that Kazuhito wouldn't notice her flushed cheeks.  Nothing to do about it now.  She presented herself before the vice-abbott.

"Kazuhito!  How are you?" she greeted him, hoping her smile wasn't too wide or toothy.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2003)

Chase smirked, as he finishes the story about his last race, "Yeah it was pretty hairy... but then again, when your living on the edge, it is the only way to go."

Chase noticed Bobcat, and nearly had a heart attack, he masked it with a sigh, and placed some woolongs down the waitresses shirt, "A little something for you, and a glass of water for myself, got a race in the morning don't want to over do it... you know."

Chase winked, "Maybe I will dedicate my victory to you baby..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

The monk in disguise turned around and the look on his face told Bobcat that he liked every inch and curve.  In fact, spent a rather uncomfortable moment (for her) taking his time in observing each part of her that was to his liking.  Finally raising his eyes to her face, a smile curved along those thin lips.

"Well, Miss Bobcat.  You're a vision seldom seen in this city."  He stretched out a hand to her, leading her over to a place very close to him.  "And here you are, with me, beautiful and very lucky girl  indeed."

The waitress on Chase giggled, jostling some of those woolongs a bit, but eyeing them  rather greedily none-the-less.  "Oh honey, you can dedicate me to anything you want.  Let me get you that water and we can talk more about what else you want tonight."  Returning his wink, she slipped off his lap and headed to the bar, making sure there was plenty of hip wiggling involved.

OOC: BOBCAT, CHASE


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Chase smirks, and then turns his attention to Kazuhito watching his body movements and actions, and well doing a little bit of ogling of Bobcat, at least it helps to pass the time.

Chase nonchalantly glances around the room, taking in the scene, trying to memorize faces and people.


----------



## loxmyth (May 28, 2003)

_Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City_

"Th-thank you," Bobcat stammered at the monk's compliment, and she took another step forward.  This time she half-stumbled into Kazuhito, but was able to make it look like a warm embrace.  "It's so good to see you," she told him, while simultaneously silently cursing her dratted pumps.

_Damn these things, I should've gotten Thalessa to do this instead.  This is just ridiculous and I can't believe people actually wear this stuff all the time!  Give me sandals and a sun dress any day... what the?  Is he copping a feel?_

Pushing  away from the man almost violently, Bobcat backed up a step and then tried to smile disarmingly.  "So, shall we?" she says, trying to get the date back on track.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Chase visibly chuckles, and then motions to the waitress when she comes near, "I have a favor to ask, that woman over there," he gestures to Bobcat, "well I was wondering if you could honor a request, she is an old friend, and I was wondering if you could prepare a fine glass of Scotch, and then bring it to her, though not right away.  Since she is an old friend, I would rather uhh make an entrance, make it something speacial."

Chase thought for a moment, _I am going to have fun with this... course, can't have *too* much fun, but I will have fun nonetheless._

Chase continued after a slight pause, "Hmm, just have it ready, I am rather curious to see just what happens, from the look of her date, I may have to rescue her soon."


----------



## nimisgod (May 28, 2003)

Shen kept his wits about him. As beautiful he found the Martian nights, these were times where the worst kind of people came out to play...and hunt. Wearing a trenchcaot meant two things to him, the stranger was either cold or had something big to hide.

Shen tried to pass by quickly, but stayed between Vincent and the stranger. He was wary of the stranger's movements but not ignorant of the fact the shadows could hide things and creatures more dangerous then the average street cat. 

He thought to warn Vincent, but decided that the other was smart enough to be size up the situation by himself. Besides, conversation here would not be safe.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 29, 2003)

_I can't believe I'm back on Mars this soon, Vincent thought. Everyone looks like a threat- especially that guy up ahead. Come to think of it, taking off solo with a former Triad assassin probably wasn't too bright either. Good think I brought my gun this time._

Vincent seems quite willing to let Raven stay between him and the stranger. As they get closer, Vincent covertly studies the man, attempting to divine his intentions.

(OOC I'll use Empathy and Sense Motive if we have time)


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

"Yes, very nice," Kazuhito murmured into her hair, his hands definitely all over the place while they had the chance.  Reluctantly he let her go when she pulled back so suddenly, but as he settled her back down, he kept an arm loosely around her.

"Want a drink to start the night off?  A round of dancing?  Or why don't we just take a walk and I can show you one of my _favorite_ places."  His dark eyes gleamed with heightened excitement.  It was hard to believe this man was a monk.

Meanwhile, the waitress nodded to Chase about the drink.  "Sure thing, honey...," she spoke sounding quite petulant.  "But I think the gal can handle herself.  Besides, ain't I plenty enough for you to handle already?"  She gave him a longing look.

OOC: CHASE, BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

Cat Tail Street
Kamakura City

Just as Vincent and Raven passed the man, he spoke, a voice echoing to them both.  "Vincent...I see you keep bad company as always."

The shadows still covered his face, the hat not helping at all.  But the voice sounded familiar to both Vincent and Raven, neither could place the man though.  This close up they could tell he was expensively dressed, but not ostentatiously so.  Simple, clean cut clothes that probably cost more woolongs than the entire crew had in their savings.

"Rather brave of you to come back after so long, don't you think?"  The man coughed slightly before continuing.  "Aren't you afraid of dying?"

OOC: VINCENT, RAVEN


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, the waitress nodded to Chase about the drink.  "Sure thing, honey...," she spoke sounding quite petulant.  "But I think the gal can handle herself.  Besides, ain't I plenty enough for you to handle already?"  She gave him a longing look.*




Chase smiled, looking at the waitress with a coy grin, "You know I was just wondering that very thing, the motion in the hips you got going is definitely spellbinding.  Like I said, she is an old friend, what *we*," gesturing to himself and the waitress, "have is something far more," Chase paused searching for the word, "intense."

Chase tapped the table, slowly, "Now don't get upset, the last thing I like to see is a frown on your pretty face," he smiles, "I mean if I am going to take you home later, I want to take you home with a smile."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 30, 2003)

Vincent stops and watches the stranger carefully. He looks ready to jump at any sign of trouble.

"I guess it all depends on your definition of bravery... who are you, what do you want?"


----------



## nimisgod (May 30, 2003)

Shen moved aside to give the two the line of sight they needed to speak. While his "partner" spoke to the stranger, he kept on the look out for other suspicious activity around him.

He didn't like the amount of concealing shadows around them. Maybe its just paranoia...

His right hand began to tense nigh uncontrollably.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

Cat Tail Street
Kamakura City

Maybe it was the dark night, maybe it was the quiet streets with only a murmur of revelry...but the air felt heavy upon them.  The moment seemed to stretch out for ages - men had lived and died within the time the three of them stood there beneath the streetlight.  The only one working for a couple of blocks all around.

Slowly the hand came up to remove the hat, out tumbled golden locks and piercing brown eyes - the Lam family trait.  A sardonic but rather ominous smile touched the man's lips.  "Hello brother.  Didn't expect to see you back so soon.  Thought you knew better than to come back to Mars."  His eyes touched on Shen-Lo.  "And to keep better company."

OOC: VINCENT, RAVEN


----------



## nimisgod (May 31, 2003)

The urge to reply nearly overcame Shen but he held his tongue. This was between the brothers, and blood was the thickest. Had it been his own sibling, Shen would not have suffered interference from anyone.

Nevertheless, he kept his eyes sharp. 

_Family affairs were messy to begin with..._


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 31, 2003)

Vincent appears to relax... in a way. The fight-or-flight mentality has been replaced with a different kind of tension, one tied up in feelings far more complex than mere survival. Although he does his best to keep his face neutral, the rest of his body hints at conflicting emotions.

"James. I thought... I mean, I wasn't sure what had happened to you. It's good to see that you managed to weather the storm."

Vincent trails off, and is silent for a moment. Then he says, "I suppose you're not too pleased to see me- not here, at least."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Cat Tail Street
Kamakura City

James twirled the hat briefly on one finger.  "Pleased to see you?  Dear brother, those words don't even come close the feelings I have toward you at this very moment."  Catching it with the other hand, he crushed it between both fists.  "Though I want an explanation for why you're showing your face here.  I told you never to come back to Mars, didn't I?  And you make your way back here in but a few weeks later."

A slight smirk touched his lips.  "If you tell me you came back for Mei, so help me, Vincent, I will shoot you down on the street myself.  You have no idea the trouble you've caused me."

OOC: VINCENT, RAVEN


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 2, 2003)

Vincent stiffens noticeably at mention of Mei. Hardening his gaze, he says to his brother "I'm not fooling myself about seeing Mei again. So you can relax about that angle of things."

Vincent then pauses for a moment, trying to calm himself. "I'm with a bounty crew- we're looking for a monk named Jun, who stole the scroll from the temple. You've probably heard the news. Once we've found him and gotten paid, we're leaving."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Cat Tail Street
Kamakura City

"You're doing bounties now?" James smirked and then nearly laughed.  "My brother - the bounty hunter.  Catch anything yet?  And what about you, Raven, you bounty hunting, too?"  He flicked the cigarette onto the ground, digging it in with the toe of his shoe.

"Never should have come back, Vin."  The dyed blonde locks shimmered in the streetlight when he shook his head.  "Never should have come back.  Don't you know?  People here, they want you dead.  You're mighty inconvenient alive and all.  Mighty inconvenient."

OOC: RAVEN, VINCENT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

At Chases hint that maybe he'd take her home tonight, the waitress is again all smiles and kisses.  She giggles and goes to set up the drink for him to give to his friend.

Bobcat's inability to answer straight away, perhaps she was just too shocked, gave Kazuhito a 'green light' ... at least in his rather self-centered world.    He slipped an arm around her waist familiarly.

"I'm thinking that maybe a drink and then some more time getting to know one another better."  By the smell on his breath, Bobcat was sure he'd already started the drinking way before she had ever gotten there.  And then a glass was pressed against her hand, half lifting it to her lips as if to encourage her to partake of the liquor.

OOC: BOBCAT, CHASE


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 3, 2003)

Bobcat overcame her revulsion and peered into the cup being offered her.  Sniffing it quickly, she wondered if Kazuhito was slimy enough to slip some kind of drug into her drink.  She figured that he probably was, but at least Chase's presence offered some back up and reassurance.  And she really needed that drink, if she was ever going to loosen up in the monk's company.

"Bottom's up," she toasted, her usual peppiness reasserting itself as she took hold of the glass and downed it all with a long, single swallow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

Chase remains seated watching the scene, with the look of a casual onlooker, and sips at his water, trying not to fantasize about the woman he is supposed to save, and failing miserably.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 4, 2003)

"Well it's too bad we didn't consider of this... _inconvenience_ years ago. Of course, I didn't know that there was anything to consider, now did I?"

Vincent looks at his brother for a minute, and then at his watch. "If you're here to warn me, then thanks. Otherwise, we're on something of a time schedule here..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

The liquor burned to her throat and it was all Bobcat could do to keep from choking.  Whatever the hell it was tasted god-awful and Bobcat was pretty sure if she was near anything flammable it would have burst into flame right about now.

"Its very good, yes?"  Kazuhito took the glass from her, placing yet another in her hand.  "Have some more.  Nothing more pleasing to me than a woman who can hold her drink."  He squeezed her waist.  '"It means she's not afraid to loosen up and enjoy herself."

OOC: CHASE, BOBCAT


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Chase rolls his eyes, "God this guy is pretty bad, kill them with kindness eh, Kazuhito," he says to himself, "or is that drown their inhibitions in spirits... what a loser..."


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 5, 2003)

Bobcat's cheeks blushed into a healthy rosy hue as she swalloweed.  A little teary-eyed, she nodded at the monk.  "Mm-hmm.  Quite tasty!" she added, with a little too much enthusiasm.  A small hiccup escaped her mouth, and she covered it quickly in embarassment.

"So, you come here regularly?" she asked him, trying to start up a conversation to cover the fact that she was trying to slip out of his grasp.  "I didn't figure you for the discotheque type."  Despite herself, she giggled at the thought of the guy in bell-bottoms and platform shoes.  She looked around for a table that they could sit at - it would give her an excuse to get some space between them.

Once she found one suitably close to Chase, she lead her date over to it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

"Oh yes - they know me everywhere around here," Kazuhito explained, alternately eyeing Bobcat's cleavage and her rear while half-leading her to the table.  "Especially the ladies," he added with a wink that was less that innocent.

The closest table let Chase further into the conversation as he could hear pretty much nearly everything from where he was sitting.  None of which seemed to bolster his opinion of this so-called monk.

"I am very rich, as you well know, to inherit more money than anyone in this city knows what to do with."  Kazuhito pulled the chair that Bobcat was sitting in close to him.  "And rich heirs always need to have their _pleasures_.  And what of you?  What do you like to do?"  Not that he seemed interested in anything but liquor, himself, and sex.

OOC: CHASE, BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

Cat Tail Street
Kamakura City

"I'm not here to warn you..._brother_"  Neither Shen-lo or Vincent liked the tone of James' voice.  "I'm here to tell you that there's a bounty on _your_ head and you'd best watch out on who might be collecting.  Don't go after this monk.  He isn't your business.  Leave Mars now.  Take Shen-lo with you.  There are other bounties than those on Mars."

OOC: VINCENT, SHEN-LO


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

Chase laughed out loud at the lines dealt by Kazuhito, just enough to draw some attention to himself, before settling back with his drink, when Kazuhito glances at him, he just tips his drink to him, but says nothing.

_I wonder what he is thinking, probably who I am, and why I am laughing at him, good make him sweat, he might think I know her, which is even better.  Or maybe he might see me as competition, just got to get in his head, make him stumble,_ Chase took another sip, and felt good to have the knife on his person this time, just in case anything got rough, he at least had a simple weapon to defend himself with.  Nothing big, but it should suffice until he could figure out a proper escape.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 10, 2003)

"Music and machines, man," Bobcat said almost instantly, a bright smile lighting up her features once more.  She had a wistful look in her eyes as she seemed to drift away a bit.  "I love playing instruments... strings mostly but I can blow with the best of them.  And get me under any heavy piece of machinery, I love working with my hands."

For a moment she seemed off in her own world, oblivious to the monk or even how her words could be construed.  _Wait a minute!_ the rational part of her brain was telling her.  _What did that dude just say?_
_Don't ask me, man,_ the other half responded.  _I'm explainin' my passion for songs and technology!_

So her rational brain took over.  Her odd coloured eyes focused on him, and she flashed him an inviting smile.  "Did you say you'll have more money than anyone in this city knows what to do with?  What will you do with all that dough?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 11, 2003)

Vincent raises an eyebrow, a look of surprise on his face. He glances briefly at Raven and tries to keep the worry out of his voice.

"I can guess where the bounty came from, but I didn't think they'd do something this... public. What's the crime I'm supposed to have committed?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

With every word, Kazuhito's eyes grow wider if not hungrier.  "Well...I know an excellent piece of machinery that would be perfect instrument for you to blow," he replied with little to no embarrassment.

At Bobcat's question for money, the monk smiled - the kind of smile that could make anyone suspicious.  "Do you like money?"

OOC: BOBCAT, CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Cat Tail Street
Kamakura City

James smiled - taking his time answering by brushing his clothes diligently.  After a moment, his brother began to walk away, footsteps echoing into the darkness.  His voice drifted back to them.

"Our father, of course."

OOC: VINCENT, RAVEN


----------



## nimisgod (Jun 20, 2003)

Shen had kept his silence for most of the conversation. But eventually his voice burst out of its jail of patience.

"What did he mean by that? Do you mean to follow his 'advice'?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 20, 2003)

Vincent tenses visibly as his brother walks away, and his fists clench and unclench.

"First things first- we've still got a stop to make tonight. Once we're done at the temple, we can hole up at the ship and wait to see what the others dig up."

He sighs, and starts walking in the direction of the temple. "I can only imagine how Thal is going to take this. With my luck she's watching a Big Shots episode right now..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple - Front Gate
New Kamakura City on Mars

As Shen and Vincent approach the temple, they see the large forms of two guards standing just in front of the gate - looking like still statues.  The temple walls resemble a metal fence with spokes sticking into the air, leaving a gap of about 6 inches between them.

Everything seems quiet.

OOC: VINCENT, RAVEN


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 20, 2003)

_Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City_

Bobcat just smiled mysteriously at the monk as he made his vulgar aspersions.  She hoped it wasn't obvious that she wanted to throttle the man.  How he was considered a ladies' man was beyond her.  _This dude should stick to doing the monk thing.  And he ain't even that good at that._  But she had a job to do, so she'd tough it out like a brave little trooper.  _I am so demanding hazard pay for this job, though._



> At Bobcat's question for money, the monk smiled - the kind of smile that could make anyone suspicious.  "Do you like money?"




She nodded, trying to affect an interested look, though she was sure she was starting to loathe the man.  "I like money.  A lot.  But I don't know if you can have that much, man.  All the money the temple collects probably goes to the upkeep and maintenance of such a beautiful building, am I right?  And then there's all those monks to feed.  And on top of that, you lost what treasures you _did_ have, like the scroll.  I don't want to doubt you, but I'm not sure you can really give me what I need.  I like... shiny things."  Raising an eyebrow suggestively, she reached across the table to delicately touch his wrist.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Chase just listens, but tries to play it cool, scanning the room, like a good little bounty hunter, all the while inwardly laughing at the buffonery that was this lecherous monk.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 21, 2003)

Vincent stops at a shadowed corner across from the temple. He moves closer to Raven and whispers to him.

"Ok, I'll have a go at distracting the guards, but I doubt that they'll let me in. I can at least keep them busy while you go over the wall or something. After that, you'll have to find your way to the Kazuhito's quarters. We'll probably have to rendezvous back at the BeBop, I'm guessing you'll be longer than me."

He gives Raven a steady look, calmer now that his mind is on the job. "Any thoughts?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

Kazuhito gave Chase a look at his laughing earlier and his rather suave appearance now.  Apparently the monk didn't like other hunters in his territory.  Turning his attention back to Bobcat, the man smiled at her even as his deft finger slid something into her drink...only Chase caught that though.  Bobcat remained oblivious.

"For a beautiful woman like you, any man would want to spend his entire inheritance looking to satisfy your desire for material things."  

The monk rested his  other hand over hers.  "The treasures my family has kept locked in our cofferes for years are worth billions, but no, they do not see profit in selling it. We do not even charge admission to view its beauty!  We are a backward family but I am working to bring us into the modern age.  But the donations the community gives to the temple are quite ample and serve to allow us to live in the style to which I am accustomed to...to what you would be accustomed to if you wish it."

OOC: CHASE, BOBCAT


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Chase raised a brow, _You sneaky son of a..._ he tenses for a moment, and tries to think of a way to avoid getting Bobcat drugged, he motions for the waitress to bring Bobcat the fresh drink.


----------



## nimisgod (Jun 23, 2003)

"Try to stall them for as long as you can... without arousing suspicion, of course."

Shen looked about for ways to cross the wall, such as hand holds or an overhanging tree.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple - Front Gate
New Kamakura City on Mars

As Shen glanced around he realized that in such an artificial city, they controlled where plants grew.  None of them grew close to the temple for him to climb up upon.

He does notice that there are buildings nearby and if he could get on the roof of one of them, he might be able to jump to a tree on the other side, or at least get to the top of the fence.

OOC: VINCENT, RAVEN


----------



## nimisgod (Jun 24, 2003)

Shen immediately investigated the least inhabited adjacent building for ready access to its roof top. He also checked the other side of the wall for something to jump across to from that building.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 24, 2003)

Casting a glance at where Shen was headed, Vincent crosses the street and approaches the guards from an angle, so as to draw their face toward him and their backs to Raven.

"Good evening, gentlemen," he says breezily. "You may remember me from earlier today, we're looking into your missing scroll. Got time for a few questions?"


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 24, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

"Really?" Bobcat said incredulously.  "Id've never believed you could make do on just donations.  But suppose I was interested... where would I live?  Surely not in the temple?  And what do you do for fun?  I have to be honest," she said as she began a bold-faced lie, "I am really into dangerous men.  It's like a passion I can never get enough of."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

When the waitress approaches Kazuhito and Bobcat's table, the man waves her off impatiently.  She retreats at his stern look and shrugs at Chase as if to say _Can't do anything about it._

Turning his attention back to Bobcat, the monk smiled wickedly.  "I'm glad you like dangerous men...because I'm certainly dangerous.  You'd live in an apartment...I have a mistress there now, but I'll get rid of her and set you right in nicely.  I'm tired of her anyway."

His fingers ran across her cheek and over her throat.  "You are so much more beautiful and tantilizing than that old hag.  I'll fufill your passions and you'll satisfy every one of mine...is that a deal?"

Lifting the drugged liquor, he presses the glass into Bobcat's hand.  "Now drink."

OOC: BOBCAT, CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple - Front Gate
New Kamakura City on Mars

Both guards glance at Vincent, eyeing him carefully as he approached.  They certainly weren't the same ones as before, but apparently were used to the bounty hunters now scouring the place for rewards.

"Come back in morning to speak with abbott," one of the says in a cold authoritive tone.

Meanwhile, Shen finds a building with a bunch of crates piled on one wall.  A little treacherous, but if he could scale it, he could get to the roof.  If he feel, he'd be making alot of noise.

A good jump would let him land near the top of the iron fence where he could leverage himself up and over onto the other side.  It didn't allow him a good way out from this way.  Once inside, he'd have to find a different way out.

OOC: SHEN, VINCENT


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Chase stands, and in one smooth suave motion, approaches the table, not hard since they were right next to him, "Dangerous man huh?"

_This is sooooo stupid... if you die, I will kill you, wait who am I talking to?_ Chase smiled, "Don't look so tough to me, hmmph, I can't believe you left me for this clown, babe, this guy is a two-bit hustler, in a cheap suit.  Mistress?  Whatever, that is a tired old line, come to the table with something strong, mister dangerous man..."

Chase reached down and smacked the glass from Bobcat's hand, "And how many times, I got to tell you, you can't be drinking on my time!"


----------



## nimisgod (Jun 25, 2003)

Shen gave the boxes a check up, trying to see which ones were safe to use and which ones were just waiting to crumble beneath him.

He quickly searched the area and the crates for anything like a rope or something similar to help him with a way out. 

When he started to ascend the trecherous pile, he did so slowly. At this point, caution counted more than speed. He hoped that Vincent did his job well enough. 

He had no intention of fighting monks. At least, not without a decent weapon or perhaps a contract...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 25, 2003)

Vincent nods quickly. "Yeah, I talked to him this morning actually. Nice guy. It's really too bad about what happened- even if there wasn't a bounty in this, I'd still be outraged."

_Slow down, Vince. Got to give Shen plenty of time..._

Vincent draws a breath and continues: "I was actually hoping to talk to some of you guys who were working here last night. Just to see if anything strange had happened, or if someone... I don't know, saw anything weird."

He looks at the guards. "Can you guys think of anything that might help?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple - Front Gate
New Kamakura City on Mars

The first crate nearly was the end of Shen's little escapade as his foot slipped, but he caught himself and the crates before all of them went flying around in the alleyway.  The extra caution paid off as he made his way infinitely slowly up to the rooftop.  No rope though to help him among the crates.  Just a nasty jump from rooftop to the fence awaited him next if he so choosed.

Meanwhile the guards were looking at Vincent skeptically.  "We saw nothing," one of the said gruffily.  "Nobody goes in and out of this place without us seeing them."  The other nodded and both watched Vincent, allowing Shen to climb so far unnoticed.

OOC: VINCENT, SHENLO


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 26, 2003)

Bobcat stared up at Chase with feigned horror.  Her eyes widened in mock surprise and a demure hand went to her "O" of a mouth.  "Chase!" she gasped.  "What are you doing here?"  Her eyes flitted to Kazuhito for a moment before landing on her shattered glass, lying in a thousand pieces across the dance floor.

"I'm not with you anymore, remember?" her eyes became playful at this moment.  It was difficult for her to say this all with a straight face.  Her and _Chance_ of all people?  _Not in this lifetime._  But she concentrated on her background in the dramatic arts so that he monk couldn't see her smile.  "I'm with Kazuhito now.  And dude, you are so going to pay for that drink!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *"I'm not with you anymore, remember?" her eyes became playful at this moment.  It was difficult for her to say this all with a straight face.  Her and Chance of all people?  Not in this lifetime.  But she concentrated on her background in the dramatic arts so that he monk couldn't see her smile.  "I'm with Kazuhito now.  And dude, you are so going to pay for that drink!" *




"No, I am not done with you, till I say we are done, lets go, your coming with me, this isn't the first time, you tried this little stunt, you know you will just come crawling back, so lets save us the trouble!" Chase says, reaching down for Bobcat's hand.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 27, 2003)

Vincent smiles. "Yeah, I can see that you've got things pretty well covered. Of course, since Jun was already inside he didn't have to worry about that."

Vincent stops and seems to think for a moment. "Has anyone strange come to temple the last couple of days? Maybe someone he could have been working with, or slipped the scroll to?"


----------



## nimisgod (Jun 28, 2003)

Shen smiled to himself.

"You know, there's probably a better way to cross this without killing myself or making this much noise."

He looked into the gaping maw of potential injury. Then, he backed away carefully.

"But then, it wouldn't be as fun"

Getting a running start, he took the leap.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

Kazuhito stood up, the chair shuffling backwards a few steps.  Though not nearly as tall as Chase, he was definitely more burly with a mean-looking pug face.  His hand clamped over Bobcat's, preventing Chase from reaching her.

"She's moved up in the world from losers like you," the man declared, the snobbish  irritation apparent in his voice.  'I suggest you back off into your little corner and nurse the fact that she prefers me."

OOC: CHASE, BOBCAT


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple - Front Gate
New Kamakura City on Mars

"We get visitors from all over the solar system," the guard to the right answered, sounding a bit annoyed at Vincent's continual chattering.  But neither of them told him to scram...maybe its just that natural charm..."Everyone is a stranger and should be watched."  They eye him pointedly.

While Vincent chatted up the guards, Shen decided to take a leap for his life...literally.  For that one moment just before his feet left the rooftop, Shen was sure that he would find himself impaled on the fence.  What a way to go....

A sharp pain touched his ankle (DMG:1) when it slammed into part of the metal fence, but he cleared it, grabbing hold to the top with only a slight push needed to get onto the other side.  The ankle pained him when he landed on the soft grass, but now he was officially inside the temple area.

If one of the guards found him though or if any of the monks gave an alarm...Shen would be in very..._very_ big trouble as within the temple area...the abbott held absolute control over the guards.  _absolute_...

OOC: VINCENT, RAVEN


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 28, 2003)

At the guard's last comment, Vincent grins goofily and scratches the back of his neck. "Yeah... I can see what you mean."

_That's it, guys, I'm the suspicious one- keep an eye on me. Nothing else to see here._

After another pause, he says, "So, it was all business as usual then? I mean, sure, almost all the visitors are going to be strangers to you, but no one did anything weird, nothing to get your notice?"


----------



## nimisgod (Jun 29, 2003)

Shen hugged the shadows of the night. He set about looking for Kasuhito's room. 

If Kazuhito was the abbot's son and had a habit for luxury, then he knew to search for a room that would suit the greedy vice-abbot's tastes. Taking care to avoid the eyes of the sentinels, Shen made his way through the compound.  He avoided pressuring his ankle in his silent strides.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"She's moved up in the world from losers like you," the man declared, the snobbish  irritation apparent in his voice.  'I suggest you back off into your little corner and nurse the fact that she prefers me."
> *




Chase raises a brow, "Yeah, I doubt you measure up buddy, she is only with you, to spite me.  Besides why would she prefer a chump like you, when I can give her all the finer things in life, I mean this place, hardly fitting for my girl, is this the best you can do?  And here you are talking about money, whatever..."

Chase flashes his smile, "Just face it, your blowing smoke, your trying to make yourself look like a big man, when your just a little shrimp on viagra, trying to play with the sharks.  Step aside little man, this girl is leaving here with me."


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 2, 2003)

Bobcat's eyes moved between the two men; clearly she was struggling with who she should be moving to.  "Chase, please!  Kazuhito is quite well respected around here, so don't go around causing trouble you can't get yourself out of."  She tried to wrench herself free from the monk's grasp momentarily.  "Maybe we should just leave, Kazuhito..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Hep-Cat Sushi Bar
Kamakura City

"Yes...," Kazuhito's eyes never looked more beady, more frought with menace than at that moment.  This was a man that Chase was sure he would not want to encounter in a dark alley.  Not for skill in combat, but more because the man simply could not be trusted in any fashion.

"We're leaving now...and this...filthy scum can go nurse his loss in a foul drink."  The monk tightened his grip on Bobcat, ushering her toward the door without pretense of chivalry.  "I can show you a better world that what this poor criminal can."

OOC: BOBCAT, CHASE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple - Abbot's Home
New Kamakura City on Mars

Shen managed to move about the grounds and not get noticed.  Lucky for him it seemed most of the monks were either sleeping or performing their nightly mediations before bed.  Either way the silence had been filled with the chattering of the various fauna that inhabited these forests.  He couldn't remember the last time he heard something like this before, the rest of cities usually made of concrete and all creatures housed in pens.

Finally he saw the towering structure that must the be main home of the abbot and his family.  Two guards stood at the front door but there were numerous windows along the side.  The structure looked so beautiful in the night, with only a few lamps to highlight it.

OOC: RAVEN


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Horin-ji Temple - Front Gate
New Kamakura City on Mars

The guards continued to look at Vincent askance.  Apparantly though they must be bored guarding the temple so they continued to converse with him.  At least one of them did, the other began to wander aways a bit for some patrolling.

"As I said.  They're all strangers here and they all do strange things."  The guard frowned at Vincent.  "I would say you would be one of the ones getting noticed.  You and the beautiful woman dressed in black who came by earlier asking the same questions."

OOC: VINCENT


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 14, 2003)

Inwardly, Vincent smirked. _Thank God, I thought I was going to waste an entire conversation on these guys. Maybe they know something after all..._

"Beautiful woman in black, huh? Who was she, another bounty hunter?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"We're leaving now...and this...filthy scum can go nurse his loss in a foul drink."  The monk tightened his grip on Bobcat, ushering her toward the door without pretense of chivalry.  "I can show you a better world that what this poor criminal can."
> 
> OOC: BOBCAT, CHASE *




_Damn this is not good,_  Chase smiles, "Whatever, you two have fun, I don't need her anyways," Chase glances to the waitress he was talking to earlier, and gives her a wink, and then watches the two leave, trying to formulate some kind of plan.


----------



## nimisgod (Jul 21, 2003)

With darkness and shadow about him, Shen felt at peace. The sounds of night bothered him a bit but then he was concentrated on his subterfuge. He took out the empty sword sheath, his only weapon should things turn sour. 

He took a small pebble from the earth and threw it at a nearby bush for the purpose of distraction then snuck past the guards to search the rooms.

If that plan failed to distract them enough, he decided to look for a window to enter through.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 25, 2003)

To her credit, Bobcat only turned and glared at Chase once she was sure the monk was looking elsewhere.  _What are you doing, Chase?  You're supposed to rescue me now!  Stop this part from happening, and Kazhito's just supposed to spill his beans!  Sigh.  If I blow my cover now, we can't confirm our suspicions either way.  And if not, I get to spend even more quality time with the Slimiest Creep Of All Time (tm).  Not much of a choice, considering we don't eat if we don't get paid, and I'm sooo hungry..._

But as they swept out, the young hippy managed to muster a smile for the man attached to her arm.  "So unpleasant," she chirped, waving her hand towards the bar they had just exitted.  "I'm sorry, my ex can be a real freak sometimes.  What shall we do now?"

_Please say that now you're going to tell me where you hid the scroll..._


----------

